# Richmond challenge



## richmondpainting

Its a "light house" surrounded by huge rocks.15-30 yards off lake michigan...there is about a 200 yard walk from the road thru sand to get to it...I just sent the pics off to my rep and wanted to get everyone's thoughts on it also....

No products or scope specified...

Just paint that....


----------



## richmondpainting

It won't ever let me upload them from my computer and I don't know how to rotate them on my phone...sorry...


----------



## straight_lines

Use an image host instead like imgur.com


----------



## cdaniels

I would most definitely pass.


----------



## RH

Just paint it huh? Hard to believe there aren't project specs up the ying-yang since it's so close to water. I think the actual painting may be the easy part.


----------



## straight_lines

Without scope and product specs bids will be all over the place. Someone is out of their league or just doesn't care.


----------



## Oden

straight_lines said:


> Without scope and product specs bids will be all over the place. Someone is out of their league or just doesn't care.


Yeh. I work for a outfit that would get this kind of a job. the 'doing the job' part, for me. No problem. I could run that job and get it done. No big one.

the estimatimg end, that is it's own trade. there are guys that just estimate steel, like this thing. it's not counting up time and material it's what it's worth and what can they get. and they know. and they get paid to know.


----------



## daArch

is there an option for dynamite ?

Like everyone else, I am surprised there are no 1,000 page gov't issued regulatory dont's, cant's, and you're-screwed-if-you-do's


----------



## cdaniels

Maybe you should buy a 200 page book on painting lighthouses.:whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting

We already preped and painted 67 monitoring Wells for them and a ton of safety Bollards....not sure but I may be the only one bidding...


----------



## Oden

richmondpainting said:


> We already preped and painted 67 monitoring Wells for them and a ton of safety Bollards....not sure but I may be the only one bidding...


it's not that big of a deal of a paint job, Two good guys, by hand, just climbing- I could coat that out in a day with another good guy. with anything really, DTM, oil, epoxy whatever. that is 2 man days per coat. 3 would cover me for sure. I'd like to have three and do it with two. then it's just how many coats and what kind of a prep. anything from knocking off the loose to gettin it down to clean metal. They very well could just be expecting you to knock off the loose and two coat it with a industrial enamel or something as simple as that. 
It'd be a Kool little job to do if you didn't" wait till November, which is when they always want to squeeze that crap in. For some reason that I never figured out yet.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Those are sone big azz boulders at the bottom that need to be moved. :blink:


----------



## mustangmike3789

No products or scope specified? Thats odd. Sounds to me that someone will be wasting your time and their money with this approach. How would you go about painting this where you will be protected from premature failure or any other issues that may arise. With no specs besides (just paint it), what type of warranty can the owner expect ? I would like to hear your plan for surface prep and product choices if you were awarded this job with an open slate.


----------



## richmondpainting

Oden said:


> it's not that big of a deal of a paint job, Two good guys, by hand, just climbing- I could coat that out in a day with another good guy. with anything really, DTM, oil, epoxy whatever. that is 2 man days per coat. 3 would cover me for sure. I'd like to have three and do it with two. then it's just how many coats and what kind of a prep. anything from knocking off the loose to gettin it down to clean metal. They very well could just be expecting you to knock off the loose and two coat it with a industrial enamel or something as simple as that.
> It'd be a Kool little job to do if you didn't" wait till November, which is when they always want to squeeze that crap in. For some reason that I never figured out yet.


Sounds about right.....


----------



## chrisn




----------



## cdaniels

^^^my kinda music^^^


----------



## mudbone

richmondpainting said:


> It won't ever let me upload them from my computer and I don't know how to rotate them on my phone...sorry...


It would be easier if it was laying on its side like in pic.


----------



## mudbone

"light house" "light headed"


----------



## straight_lines

richmondpainting said:


> We already preped and painted 67 monitoring Wells for them and a ton of safety Bollards....not sure but I may be the only one bidding...


Then I guess you can assume what they want then.


----------



## chrisn

straight_lines said:


> Then I guess you can assume what they want then.


That was my thought also:thumbsup:

If this is true

We already preped and painted 67 monitoring Wells for them and a ton of safety Bollards....

why are you asking?


----------



## richmondpainting

straight_lines said:


> Then I guess you can assume what they want then.


monitoring wells are totally different and in 20 times better shape... there like a pipe that sticks 3-4 feet out of the ground with a cap on them.....


----------



## dan-o

You better have a plan to keep all that paint out of the lake or you'll be turning tricks in that new store front to pay off the fines.


----------



## Hawaii-5-0

HAHA Dan. 
I am interested in what paint you are using? What did you use on the other stuff?


----------



## richmondpainting

Hawaii-5-0 said:


> HAHA Dan.
> I am interested in what paint you are using? What did you use on the other stuff?


macro epoxy and Acrolon... 1st time using them... well i didnt personally...


----------



## bullpen7979

IF you undertook this, I think I would look at the following: 

A) a long conversation with your customer about expectations of final appearance

B)Something along the lines of a moisture cured preprime coating 
Corothane 1 Preprime, B65C10, followed by the MIO aluminum intermediate, and then your choice of an appropriate finish coat.


----------



## pinchegordo

bullpen7979 said:


> IF you undertook this, I think I would look at the following: A) a long conversation with your customer about expectations of final appearance


Yep 
I would use a marine coating system since it's steel right off the water.
4 guys one coat a day.


----------



## richmondpainting

pinchegordo said:


> Yep
> I would use a marine coating system since it's steel right off the water.
> 4 guys one coat aid
> 
> I just sent out my bid
> 
> Macropoxy 920 pre primer
> 
> Macropoxy 646
> 
> poly lon


----------



## richmondpainting

We got the job...got the purchase order yesterday... now its time to figure how it can be done ladder wise....


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> We got the job...got the purchase order yesterday... now its time to figure how it can be done ladder wise....


Spider Stage. I would not consider ladders at all.


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> We got the job...got the purchase order yesterday... now its time to figure how it can be done ladder wise....


What does a job like that bring in?


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> We got the job...got the purchase order yesterday... now its time to figure how it can be done ladder wise....


Not trying to bust on ya' but I just don't get how you can submit a bid if you haven't even figured out your access strategy. Seems to me that could have a pretty big impact on your production time and possibly the cost.


----------



## benthepainter

RH said:


> Not trying to bust on ya' but I just don't get how you can submit a bid if you haven't even figured out your access strategy. Seems to me that could have a pretty big impact on your production time and possibly the cost.


Could work ?


----------



## Workaholic

benthepainter said:


> Could work ?


That is a very organized crew.


----------



## benthepainter

Workaholic said:


> That is a very organized crew.


But do you think they have the height ?


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Not trying to bust on ya' but I just don't get how you can submit a bid if you haven't even figured out your access strategy. Seems to me that could have a pretty big impact on your production time and possibly the cost.


you really think he put any thought into that?:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

Workaholic said:


> What does a job like that bring in?


headaches and nightmares

can you imagine how long it will take to just get the rust and seagull sh*t off?


----------



## Oden

the whole thing is a ladder.


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> Spider Stage. I would not consider ladders at all.


What's s spider stage ?


----------



## richmondpainting

I have between 20-24 per task...

I think prep is 24 and each coat is 20 hours...I'm planning on going over in prep a bit and making it up in the finish coats..

Right now were going to strap ladders at different levels and harnress off....and well....scrape..sand...wire brush and use abbrasive wheels on it....pretty much treat it like a Manley jungle gym


----------



## robladd

chrisn said:


> headaches and nightmares
> 
> can you imagine how long it will take to just get the rust and seagull sh*t off?


1 1/2 - 2 Man days to Commercial Blast. To Pressure Wash and Needle Scale about 8 Man days.

That's considering having all the proper equipment on sight. Blasting, Scaffolding, Scaling.

I see about 900 sq ft of Iron. Mostly Angle, then Plate & Bar. 

About 15 Gallons Total 5 primer, 10 finish. Blast and Spray, call it 6 man days. Power Tools, Brush and Roll about 14.

Tools, Equipment & Material cost will vary depending upon system or specifications.

Not knowing the Containment, Disposal & Access expectations. It's hard to imagine how RP figured out a bid and awarded the contract.

I doubt the Light House Preservation Society has this 1 on their list.


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> I have between 20-24 per task...
> 
> I think prep is 24 and each coat is 20 hours...I'm planning on going over in prep a bit and making it up in the finish coats..
> 
> Right now were going to strap ladders at different levels and harnress off....and well....scrape..sand...wire brush and use abbrasive wheels on it....pretty much treat it like a Manley jungle gym


I would Bos'n' Chair the Exterior and Plank the Interior before I would strap ladders to that structure.

Sounds like your just going to beat the chit out of 
it with hammers, scrap and power wheel.

Get a suspended scaffold or boatswain chair and some planks to span the interior. 

What are you going to do to all the surface area that the ladders are strap to? Reposition all the ladders and finish the prep?


----------



## CApainter

What color is the tower going?


----------



## robladd

CApainter said:


> What color is the tower going?


Existing, Sea Gull Crap!


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> What color is the tower going?


White


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> I would Bos'n' Chair the Exterior and Plank the Interior before I would strap ladders to that structure.
> 
> Sounds like your just going to beat the chit out of
> it with hammers, scrap and power wheel.
> 
> Get a suspended scaffold or boatswain chair and some planks to span the interior.
> 
> What are you going to do to all the surface area that the ladders are strap to? Reposition all the ladders and finish the prep?


Not sure what all that is but sounds exspensive and a lot of set up....yes...we would just unstrap the ladders and work around them


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Not sure what all that is but sounds exspensive and a lot of set up....yes...we would just unstrap the ladders and work around them


Meh, never mind. You were awarded the job and that's the main thing.


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Not sure what all that is but sounds exspensive and a lot of set up....yes...we would just unstrap the ladders and work around them


That's because a residential painter was awarded a marine, industrial job.

Expensive is the labor intensive and unnecessary risk that your taxing on your employees.


----------



## RH

Richmond -
Just curious, what are the containment requirements of this job? They must be pretty extensive considering the location and the condition of the structure.

I have a buddy who works on bridges and the containment requirements are almost beyond belief - not to mention the ramifications if they screw up.


----------



## mustangmike3789

robladd said:


> 1 1/2 - 2 Man days to Commercial Blast. To Pressure Wash and Needle Scale about 8 Man days.
> 
> That's considering having all the proper equipment on sight. Blasting, Scaffolding, Scaling.
> 
> I see about 900 sq ft of Iron. Mostly Angle, then Plate & Bar.
> 
> About 15 Gallons Total 5 primer, 10 finish. Blast and Spray, call it 6 man days. Power Tools, Brush and Roll about 14.
> 
> Tools, Equipment & Material cost will vary depending upon system or specifications.
> 
> Not knowing the Containment, Disposal & Access expectations. It's hard to imagine how RP figured out a bid and awarded the contract.
> 
> I doubt the Light House Preservation Society has this 1 on their list.


 these are all good points. if a containment system is used, it will take at least a day to set it up if you have everything needed to build it for this stucture. all of the paint and blast media will need to be collected and disposed of and if you're lucky it will be free of lead. air supply/ventilation and air monitoring will be needed within the contained area. power tool cleaning can be very time consuming and is usually used for spot repairs or small areas where blasting is not feasible or accessible. after washing and blasting to sspc-sp10 (min) is completed, the blasted steel should be painted within four hours to avoid flash rusting. all faying surfaces should be caulked to keep water from getting between plates and bolted connections which can caused pack rust between the plates and rust creep at paint edges. stripe coating all bolts/rivets, welds, corners, crevices will take at least a solid day with four guys depending on how you plan access the structure. you will also have recoat times and pot life to consider for the caulk and paints. trying to get the proper mil thickness with a brush and roller will take multiple coats with the paint system that you have chosen even if you decide to spray, you must consider the amount of waste involved with spraying from muliple angles to get complete coverage. i feel that this job could take 3-4 weeks, weather permitting and everything applied to pds specs.


----------



## Oden

I think they're gonna knock off the loose and coat it twice myself. I think somebody is spending budget money myself. They very may well do a drive by, see it white from the road, and cut the check. it'd be a real money maker if you had 50 of them.


----------



## mustangmike3789

thats fine but it will only be white for about a week until rust streaks bleed out of the seams everywhere and it starts to peel like a banana.


----------



## richmondpainting

Oden said:


> I think they're gonna knock off the loose and coat it twice myself. I think somebody is spending budget money myself. They very may well do a drive by, see it white from the road, and cut the check. it'd be a real money maker if you had 50 of them.


4 coats but...pretty much....too many people are over thinking the project...


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> That's because a residential painter was awarded a marine, industrial job.
> 
> Expensive is the labor intensive and unnecessary risk that your taxing on your employees.


Funny guy


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Funny guy


Nothing funny about climbing a extension ladder near vertical that's not at 4:1 harnessed off prepping by hand.


----------



## mustangmike3789

richmondpainting said:


> 4 coats but...pretty much....too many people are over thinking the project...


 not me. i only listed the basics and didnt go into any real details


----------



## RH

Oden said:


> I think they're gonna knock off the loose and coat it twice myself. I think somebody is spending budget money myself. They very may well do a drive by, see it white from the road, and cut the check. it'd be a real money maker if you had 50 of them.


Man, that would not likely go that way around here. Forget the owners - there'd be someone from at least the county and state by every day to see that procedures were being followed. 

Then there would be at least one environmental group out there protesting that some endangered bird's nesting grounds were being threatened. I bet Richmond hasn't even factored in the labor cost involved in getting various protestors unchained from the structure several times a day - or in negotiating around the news crews covering the protests.


----------



## Oden

richmondpainting said:


> 4 coats but...pretty much....too many people are over thinking the project...


I'm not.
and it's getting two coats.
Maybe


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Man, that would not likely go that way around here. Forget the owners - there'd be someone from at least the county and state by every day to see that procedures were being followed.
> 
> Then there would be at least one environmental group out there protesting that some endangered bird's nesting grounds were being threatened. I bet Richmond hasn't even factored in the labor cost involved in getting various protestors unchained from the structure several times a day - or in negotiating around the news crews covering the protests.


Its on a privately owned 300, 000 acre gated property with little to no supervision..we already completed one successful project for them...

I think a lot of you guys take prep to a level that is just not expected here...residentially we never sand or strip anything...."sand" is my red flagg...9.5 times out of 10 ....I always walk away from some one who wants sanding...I only get that request a hand full of times per year....we scrape..caulk...prime and paint...and a lot of times only one coat..due to the fact two coats is too exspensive


----------



## kdpaint

Oh My God. This is so painful. As someone with knowledge of commercial coatings and application this is crazytalk. What flies on a 3 bedroom ranch does not translate to coating steel. 

Plus, all it takes is one bird watcher to call EPA or OSHA and you are getting fined for about 100 violations. Tying off and prepping from ladders? Do you have monkeys working for you? Containment?


----------



## richmondpainting

kdpaint said:


> Oh My God. This is so painful. As someone with knowledge of commercial coatings and application this is crazytalk. What flies on a 3 bedroom ranch does not translate to coating steel.
> 
> Plus, all it takes is one bird watcher to call EPA or OSHA and you are getting fined for about 100 violations. Tying off and prepping from ladders? Do you have monkeys working for you? Containment?


Yes....monkeys...yes....and they will set up the "containment" also....and what wrong with tying off and working from a climbing postion/ladder? 

You guys wouldn't last a day around here...you either get it done with what we have or you go home.....

Time is money and we don't have either to waste....you better believe limits will be pushed on this one...


----------



## TJ Paint

richmondpainting said:


> Yes....monkeys...yes....and they will set up the "containment" also....and what wrong with tying off and working from a climbing postion/ladder?
> 
> You guys wouldn't last a day around here...you either get it done with what we have or you go home.....
> 
> Time is money and we don't have either to waste....you better believe limits will be pushed on this one...


You should make some video documenting the project. I bet some here would like to see you in action


----------



## RH

TJ Paint said:


> You should make some video documenting the project. I bet some here would like to see you in action


NO! No evidence of any kind! Bad idea - bad, bad, bad!


----------



## Bender

Well, they're going to remember you now!


----------



## Bender

Don't forget to check with your comp and insurance


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> Don't forget to check with your comp and insurance


Insurance??? :blink:


----------



## Oden

TJ Paint said:


> You should make some video documenting the project. I bet some here would like to see you in action


the P.T. Barnum of the P.T..

he already did his job. He made a thirty to forty feet high, splash and dash, peice of steel come off as a repaint of the Eiffle Tower. A tireless self promoter and maybe my favorite character who isn't banned.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> You should make some video documenting the project. I bet some here would like to see you in action


I actually have a guy who is in school for videos and what not....maybe....


----------



## richmondpainting

And if it really makes a difference I have a hand ful of roofers and iron workers so the job doesn't seem as ridiculous to them as it does to us painters.....

I also have a roofing company...we only do a handful a year but these guys are awesome for these kind of things...


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> And if it really makes a difference I have a hand ful of roofers and iron workers so the job doesn't seem as ridiculous to them as it does to us painters.....
> 
> I also have a roofing company...we only do a handful a year but these guys are awesome for these kind of things...


Are those the same guys who like to jump from ladder to ladder rather than climb down one and then up the other?


----------



## Bender

Richmond, I would seriously like to see pics in a year. Not because I doubt you but because I'm genuinely curious how it holds up with your system. 

It really doesn't look that big, I'm guessing 45' tall. I don't know what the terrain is but maybe a 60' JLG would be safer/more productive?

Take lots of pics please.


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Are those the same guys who like to jump from ladder to ladder rather than climb down one and then up the other?


Yes....and there getting older and lazier too...


----------



## richmondpainting

Bender said:


> Richmond, I would seriously like to see pics in a year. Not because I doubt you but because I'm genuinely curious how it holds up with your system.
> 
> It really doesn't look that big, I'm guessing 45' tall. I don't know what the terrain is but maybe a 60' JLG would be safer/more productive?
> 
> Take lots of pics please.


Its on a beach...I already checked into lifts...there is one kind that will work but I think it will be out of budget...idk I will look this week


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Its on a beach...I already checked into lifts...there is one kind that will work but I think it will be out of budget...idk I will look this week


A lift that can travel 200 yards on beach sand? What planet do plan on renting it from?


----------



## painter213

Sure a lift will work on a beach. We done a job and had around 10 lifts getting sections of a bridge that was assessable from the beach. They were 4x4 40' scissor lifts. We had no problem with them. They had big wide tires on them for the sand. Worked like a charm. I think we had about 70 spans on one side and 30 on the other side. Then we used safe- span for the spans over the water. So lifts are not out of the question. Just a point.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

painter213 said:


> Sure a lift will work on a beach. We done a job and had around 10 lifts getting sections of a bridge that was assessable from the beach. They were 4x4 40' scissor lifts. We had no problem with them. They had big wide tires on them for the sand. Worked like a charm. I think we had about 70 spans on one side and 30 on the other side. Then we used safe- span for the spans over the water. So lifts are not out of the question. Just a point.


Good to see you back.


----------



## painter213

I lurk from time to time. It's been a busy year. Just got back in from Northern Canada.


----------



## robladd

painter213 said:


> Sure a lift will work on a beach. We done a job and had around 10 lifts getting sections of a bridge that was assessable from the beach. They were 4x4 40' scissor lifts. We had no problem with them. They had big wide tires on them for the sand. Worked like a charm. I think we had about 70 spans on one side and 30 on the other side. Then we used safe- span for the spans over the water. So lifts are not out of the question. Just a point.


That will work well with containment.


----------



## robladd

I would even consider a pump jack scaffold for this 1. You can run containment off the platform above and still get the poles in there.


----------



## painter213

robladd said:


> That will work well with containment.


We had full containment on the project. Full abrasive blast, collection and negative pressure applied.


----------



## robladd

painter213 said:


> We had full containment on the project. Full abrasive blast, collection and negative pressure applied.


Do you really think that is in RP budget?


----------



## robladd

Is this s functioning Light House? Or just someone's property that they want painted for esthetic purposes? IDK


----------



## mustangmike3789

robladd said:


> Is this s functioning Light House? Or just someone's property that they want painted for esthetic purposes? IDK


It shouldn't really matter. If they are paying someone to paint it I'm sure they want it to last for a while.


----------



## richmondpainting

richmondpainting said:


> Its on a beach...I already checked into lifts...there is one kind that will work but I think it will be out of budget...idk I will look this week


They wont rent me a lift for the beach...said I need a crawler lift....


----------



## CApainter

I haven't read the whole thread, but have you considered scaffolding RP? I'm going to guess that a tower of that size in the Bay Area may run between $4,500.00 to $6,500.00 for an install and dismantle (one Month rental), and $250.00 for evey twenty eight days after the first Month. 

Full containment may be more expensive then the scaffold, but will provide the best environment to work in.


----------



## Tonyg

richmondpainting said:


> 4 coats but...pretty much....too many people are over thinking the project...


Or someOne is Underthing it. 

Sorry, just can't help to think there are a number of contractors shaking their head because some guy massively underbid something and is planning to "Set it and forget it"


----------



## Tonyg

richmondpainting said:


> Its on a privately owned 300, 000 acre gated property with little to no supervision..we already completed one successful project for them...
> 
> I think a lot of you guys take prep to a level that is just not expected here...residentially we never sand or strip anything...."sand" is my red flagg...9.5 times out of 10 ....I always walk away from some one who wants sanding...I only get that request a hand full of times per year....we scrape..caulk...prime and paint...and a lot of times only one coat..due to the fact two coats is too exspensive


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but have you considered scaffolding RP? I'm going to guess that a tower of that size in the Bay Area may run between $4,500.00 to $6,500.00 for an install and dismantle (one Month rental), and $250.00 for evey twenty eight days after the first Month.
> 
> Full containment may be more expensive then the scaffold, but will provide the best environment to work in.



thats exspensive....I dont even know what to say to some of you guys anymore....


----------



## premierpainter

Not to be a d!ck, but man, you are looking to get in trouble. I almost, yes, almost hope that you get a visit from an Official. You are way too cocky for your own good.


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> thats exspensive....I dont even know what to say to some of you guys anymore....


Any thing over two coats plus prep, I wouldn't even think about doing that job with anything less then complete scaffolding.


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> thats exspensive....I dont even know what to say to some of you guys anymore....


RP, I really like this thread. The problem that most of us that have done this type of work know the Hard Ball we have had to play to do it.

You actually have gotten plenty of sound advice
After rethinking it. Containment would not be that hard with the platform for beacon.

You could run 4 guy lines down to anchors of each corner. Tarp it and do any scaffold you want. Me I would pump or ladder jack it with drop life lines.

The horizontal angle iron gives you plenty to span planks with to do the inside.

Honestly it is not that time consuming or pricey.
You can walk away knowing you did a quality job safety with no environmental hazard.


----------



## Oden

I think it's a climbing job myself. Some Greek knifes, some forty grit, wizz e's , steel brushes, sevens, five gallon buckets, and pot hooks. it's been a while but when I painted the steel full time that's what u got to do that thing. 
It looks big cause of the picture. the ladder gives scope. It's like 30 something feet high is all and very climb able. I'd rather money being the same coat that out than a two story, 2000 sq ft home any day.


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> Its on a privately owned 300, 000 acre gated property with little to no supervision..we already completed one successful project for them...
> 
> I think a lot of you guys take prep to a level that is just not expected here...residentially we never sand or strip anything...."sand" is my red flagg...9.5 times out of 10 ....I always walk away from some one who wants sanding...I only get that request a hand full of times per year....we scrape..caulk...prime and paint...and a lot of times only one coat..due to the fact two coats is too exspensive


 
and I thought Steve was a hack:jester:


----------



## robladd

chrisn said:


> and I thought Steve was a hack:jester:


Puff puff pass


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> RP, I really like this thread. The problem that most of us that have done this type of work know the Hard Ball we have had to play to do it.
> 
> You actually have gotten plenty of sound advice
> After rethinking it. Containment would not be that hard with the platform for beacon.
> 
> You could run 4 guy lines down to anchors of each corner. Tarp it and do any scaffold you want. Me I would pump or ladder jack it with drop life lines.
> 
> The horizontal angle iron gives you plenty to span planks with to do the inside.
> 
> Honestly it is not that time consuming or pricey.
> You can walk away knowing you did a quality job safety with no environmental hazard.


Sounds pretty good...Im still going to look into this " crawler lift" though


----------



## David's Painting

richmondpainting said:


> Sounds pretty good...Im still going to look into this " crawler lift" though


Sounds expensive. Since it wasn't considered during the estimate, I'd imagine the rental fee will be coming out of the profit side?


----------



## richmondpainting

David's Painting said:


> Sounds expensive. Since it wasn't considered during the estimate, I'd imagine the rental fee will be coming out of the profit side?


No i actually put $1500 in for a lift originally and then was told a normal lift wouldnt work...then some one here said it would...then the lift compay said to look for a crawler.... i did $600.00/ week plus delivery...i thought it would be crazy expensive thats why i just went to ladders but its not that bad of a price....i just need to find a company that will deliver to the area in going now...and get an okay from the site manager.... really dont know why these guy feel the need to beat me up... i never said i wasnt going to contain the paint chips...maybe not to the level some guys mentioned but im not an idiot...come on.....lol


----------



## Repaint Florida

Its on a privately owned 300, 000 acre gated property

acording to wiki  300000 acres = 468.75 sq miles 

privately owned  they can afford any thing you need to get it done


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> Its on a privately owned 300, 000 acre gated property
> 
> acording to wiki  300000 acres = 468.75 sq miles
> 
> privately owned  they can afford any thing you need to get it done


maybe not that big but you can get lost and disapear for sure...


----------



## Bender

richmondpainting said:


> No i actually put $1500 in for a lift originally and then was told a normal lift wouldnt work...then some one here said it would...then the lift compay said to look for a crawler.... i did $600.00/ week plus delivery...i thought it would be crazy expensive thats why i just went to ladders but its not that bad of a price....i just need to find a company that will deliver to the area in going now...and get an okay from the site manager.... really dont know why these guy feel the need to beat me up... i never said i wasnt going to contain the paint chips...maybe not to the level some guys mentioned but im not an idiot...come on.....lol


One of the hardest lessons in business - knowing when to say NO


----------



## benthepainter

Bender said:


> One of the hardest lessons in business - knowing when to say NO


But its easy for my wife to say


----------



## richmondpainting

Bender said:


> One of the hardest lessons in business - knowing when to say NO


around here we say "something Bigger" not No....lol


----------



## richmondpainting

Lift company came out looked at the beach and claims we can do it with a 4x4 normal boom....he explained some things to me and gave me tips on how to do it....sounds like were going to bottom out and get stuck...lol.... $1000.00/week + $125.00 each way for delivery or $1500/week for the "track" boom...which will go with ease.....not sure what I'm going to do?


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> Lift company came out looked at the beach and claims we can do it with a 4x4 normal boom....he explained some things to me and gave me tips on how to do it....sounds like were going to bottom out and get stuck...lol.... $1000.00/week + $125.00 each way for delivery or $1500/week for the "track" boom...which will go with ease.....not sure what I'm going to do?


Save the ladder jockeys and go with the boom. The boom will speed things up if the boom company rep deemed it accessible.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Updates??


----------



## Workaholic

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Updates??


A lot of sand sifting before updates are given.


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Lift company came out looked at the beach and claims we can do it with a 4x4 normal boom....he explained some things to me and gave me tips on how to do it....sounds like were going to bottom out and get stuck...lol.... $1000.00/week + $125.00 each way for delivery or $1500/week for the "track" boom...which will go with ease.....not sure what I'm going to do?


Humping railroad ties 200 yards each way. I would go jungle gym.


----------



## richmondpainting

he told me if we feel were going to get stuck that we should slam the cage into the ground and hit the gas to movee forward... but he said dont tell any one i told you to do it... cuse ill tell them your liying..lol


----------



## Oden

robladd said:


> Humping railroad ties 200 yards each way. I would go jungle gym.


Yeh. Just climb the thing already.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Oden said:


> Yeh. Just climb the thing already.


Hell yeah I'd climb that sucker. 

Who doesn't love a big rusty jungle gym?


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> Yeh. Just climb the thing already.


I would agree that climbing that short tower would be a no brainer if it only called for minimal prep and a one coat application. But richmond Painting decribed what would be at least a three coat application besides prep. It's ridiculous to not have an easier access with that many applications!

Besides, if the customer can budget for a three coat application, plus prep, what's a few grand on top of that for scaffolding?

Maybe working smarter and not harder is a California thing....(head tucked in preparation for the blows)


----------



## Oden

CApainter said:


> I would agree that climbing that short tower would be a no brainer if it only called for minimal prep and a one coat application. But richmond Painting decribed what would be at least a three coat application besides prep. It's ridiculous to not have an easier access with that many applications! Besides, if the customer can budget for a three coat application, plus prep, what's a few grand on top of that for scaffolding? Maybe working smarter and not harder is a California thing....(head tucked in preparation for the blows)


it's all about the Benjamin's CA. no way on god's green earth would the people I work for give up any kind of a boom or scaffold or anything at all to paint that thing. heck it's gotten way more debate and thought on this thread than it ever would . I'd get a text- 
Go to such and such place.
There's a steel lighthouse. Minimum prep and paint.
The material will be shipped direct.

that'd be about it.


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> I would agree that climbing that short tower would be a no brainer if it only called for minimal prep and a one coat application. But richmond Painting decribed what would be at least a three coat application besides prep. It's ridiculous to not have an easier access with that many applications!
> 
> Besides, if the customer can budget for a three coat application, plus prep, what's a few grand on top of that for scaffolding?
> 
> Maybe working smarter and not harder is a California thing....(head tucked in preparation for the blows)


Four coats


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> Humping railroad ties 200 yards each way. I would go jungle gym.


If that is what a lift entails then yes climb all over that thing.


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> it's all about the Benjamin's CA. no way on god's green earth would the people I work for give up any kind of a boom or scaffold or anything at all to paint that thing. heck it's gotten way more debate and thought on this thread than it ever would . I'd get a text-
> Go to such and such place There's a steel lighthouse. Minimum prep and paint.
> The material will be shipped direct.that'd be about it.


Yea, I get ya Oden. The text I'd get from some Contractor's I've worked with would be something like this.


*Message* (1): John, that tower's ready to paint. I'll meet you down there.

_Reply_: Did you get the man lift?

*Message* (2): F.ck the man lift. you can climb it.

_Reply_: Okey doke. Do you have a generator or compressor for the power tools?

*Message* (3): F.ck the power tools. We're going to hand sand it.

_Reply_: What about the chips and ****. Do we need some tarps?

*Message* (4): F.uck the tarps. We're on a beach. The waves will wash it away. 

_Reply_: Do you want the whole thing primed today?

*Message* (5): Yes. 

_Reply_: It may require some OT

*Message* (6): F.ck the OT.

_Reply_: How many guys will there be?

*Message* (7): 3

_Reply_: How many coats are we going with again?

*Message* (8): 3

_Reply_: There's this guy on a painting forum I visit, and he says a scaffold would be the best thing for a three coat application

*Message* (9): F.ck those painting forums. They're nothing but a bunch of p.ssies anyway

_Reply_: I quit


----------



## Workaholic

CApainter said:


> Yea, I get ya Oden. The text I'd get from some Contractor's I've worked with would be something like this.
> 
> 
> *Message* (1): John, that tower's ready to paint. I'll meet you down there.
> 
> _Reply_: Did you get the man lift?
> 
> *Message* (2): F.ck the man lift. you can climb it.
> 
> _Reply_: Okey doke. Do you have a generator or compressor for the power tools?
> 
> *Message* (3): F.ck the power tools. We're going to hand sand it.
> 
> _Reply_: What about the chips and ****. Do we need some tarps?
> 
> *Message* (4): F.uck the tarps. We're on a beach. The waves will wash it away.
> 
> _Reply_: Do you want the whole thing primed today?
> 
> *Message* (5): Yes.
> 
> _Reply_: It may require some OT
> 
> *Message* (6): F.ck the OT.
> 
> _Reply_: How many guys will there be?
> 
> *Message* (7): 3
> 
> _Reply_: How many coats are we going with again?
> 
> *Message* (8): 3
> 
> _Reply_: There's this guy on a painting forum I visit, and he says a scaffold would be the best thing for a three coat application
> 
> *Message* (9): F.ck those painting forums. They're nothing but a bunch of p.ssies anyway
> 
> _Reply_: I quit


lmao

:notworthy:


----------



## richmondpainting

We start this monday morning...ill take pictures and keep updating......ill keep the ones that aren't osha approved to myself as they seem to be frowned upon on here lol...


----------



## Oden

CApainter said:


> Yea, I get ya Oden. The text I'd get from some Contractor's I've worked with would be something like this. Message (1): John, that tower's ready to paint. I'll meet you down there. Reply: Did you get the man lift? Message (2): F.ck the man lift. you can climb it. Reply: Okey doke. Do you have a generator or compressor for the power tools? Message (3): F.ck the power tools. We're going to hand sand it. Reply: What about the chips and ****. Do we need some tarps? Message (4): F.uck the tarps. We're on a beach. The waves will wash it away. Reply: Do you want the whole thing primed today? Message (5): Yes. Reply: It may require some OT Message (6): F.ck the OT. Reply: How many guys will there be? Message (7): 3 Reply: How many coats are we going with again? Message (8): 3 Reply: There's this guy on a painting forum I visit, and he says a scaffold would be the best thing for a three coat application Message (9): F.ck those painting forums. They're nothing but a bunch of p.ssies anyway Reply: I quit


Right up until the painting forum mention a true behind the scenes glimpse.


----------



## chrisn

....


----------



## TJ Paint

Its a shame we never get to see any before or after picks.

I feel trolled all the time from you.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> Its a shame we never get to see any before or after picks.
> 
> I feel trolled all the time from you.


we start Monday morning....


----------



## robladd

When I was a kid I use to play this game with my brother and sister called "A Barrel of Monkey's"

RP take some pics of the crew and we'll have a real life game of ABOM's.


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> When I was a kid I use to play this game with my brother and sister called "A Barrel of Monkey's"
> 
> RP take some pics of the crew and we'll have a real life game of ABOM's.


normally i get bashed for the crazy..unsafe pictures.but i may just have to post some or the fun of it....

I mean they will have harnesses on.... its okay ...Right ?


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> normally i get bashed for the crazy..unsafe pictures.but i may just have to post some or the fun of it....
> 
> I mean they will have harnesses on.... its okay ...Right ?


I know you like to say these things just to get a reaction but even joking about the idea of allowing your guys doing anything "crazy and unsafe" is pretty foolish (hell, I'm harnessed up and wearing a hard hat just standing on my soapbox). I can think of no more irresponsible thing for the owner of a company to be condoning. But to actually post pictures of it (as you have done in the past) would be totally idiotic. IMO you are practically inviting OSHA or some state agency to come down and bust your ass big time for it. 

A good guideline might be to think about how those pictures, and even some of these posts, might look as evidence in court if one of your guys or their family were to sue you as the result of an on-the-job injury.

Just a thought, how about running the idea of taking these types of pics by your insurance company and get their take on it?


----------



## CApainter

like many here who have worked in industrial environments, such as refineries, and multiple storied commercial and residential buildings, this so called "crazy' or dangerously challenging approach to painting this tower, doesn't impress me much. Maybe if I was a wall covering installer I might be all goose bumpy with excitement at richmondpainting's macho approach. But I'm not.

What does impress me, is the conscientious efforts and resources that people put into their projects to ensure that a job is compliant in terms of both worker safety and the environment. Boasting about employees doing whatever it takes to get a job done, with as minimal amount of time and resources, all in the interest of profit, is to me a boring cliche.

But it doesn't surprise me that many contractors get away with this when so many exploited immigrant workers, who don't understand US labor history, are willing to compromise their safety.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> like many here who have worked in industrial environments, such as refineries, and multiple storied commercial and residential buildings, this so called "crazy' or dangerously challenging approach to painting this tower, doesn't impress me much. Maybe if I was a wall covering installer I might be all goose bumpy with excitement at richmondpainting's macho approach. But I'm not.
> 
> What does impress me, is the conscientious efforts and resources that people put into their projects to ensure that a job is compliant in terms of both worker safety and the environment. Boasting about employees doing whatever it takes to get a job done, with as minimal amount of time and resources, all in the interest of profit, is to me a boring cliche.
> 
> But it doesn't surprise me that many contractors get away with this when so many exploited immigrant workers, who don't understand US labor history, are willing to compromise their safety.


 
I highly doubt any of us are like this in the least.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> I highly doubt any of us are like this in the least.


Then why do you hang out in a painters bar...I mean forum? 

 JK!


----------



## richmondpainting

Everyone has there own mission and vision......


----------



## Gwarel

CApainter said:


> Then why do you hang out in a painters bar...I mean forum?
> 
> JK!


Obviously, we're easily amused


----------



## CApainter

Gwarel said:


> Obviously, we're easily amused


I would expect a response like that from you prima donnas! 

Me painter. Poke brush at wall grrrrr.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> Then why do you hang out in a painters bar...I mean forum?
> 
> JK!


 
I actually paint more than hang paper these days:yes:


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> I would expect a response like that from you prima donnas!
> 
> Me painter. Poke brush at wall grrrrr.


I like your work...

BTW - just curious; scaffolding, a lift, or just roped off? :whistling2:


----------



## robladd

RH said:


> I like your work...
> 
> BTW - just curious; scaffolding, a lift, or just roped off? :whistling2:


We're waiting. How about a progress report RP.
Members want to know.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> I like your work...
> 
> BTW - just curious; scaffolding, a lift, or just roped off? :whistling2:


Trained Wooly Mammoth, and coconut helmut. Safety first, grrrr.


----------



## richmondpainting

Here an update and a good laugh for you guys on a monday.....enjoy..


----------



## ewingpainting.net

LOL a 'challenged Richmond Painting'


----------



## ewingpainting.net

So does your employees get paid for riding the boom to the project?


----------



## Bender

richmondpainting said:


> Here an update and a good laugh for you guys on a monday.....enjoy..


LOL! Dude you're a nut, but I give you kudos.
Ya got big balls posting those pics:notworthy:
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## straight_lines

Ouch those big wreckers aren't cheap. Hopefully you budgeted in for plenty plywood and time to move it around, you are gonna need it.


----------



## Wolfgang

That went exceedingly well didn't it?:whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

So does their bonus eligibility count when it arrives at the lighthouse or is the time it's stuck counted?


----------



## richmondpainting

It was an exciting morning....and I haven't heard back from the lift company but I think there going to put some type of track wheels on it and extend our time and the bonus will still work out for the guys....


----------



## Oden

Oden said:


> Yeh. Just climb the thing already.


...........


----------



## mustangmike3789

Should have used a lift with the turf tires. They travel over soft sand much better and have a wider foot print.


----------



## richmondpainting

mustangmike3789 said:


> Should have used a lift with the turf tires. They travel over soft sand much better and have a wider foot print.


Lift company doesn't have the track wheels soo it looks like plywood and man power is the only solution. ...


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Lift company doesn't have the track wheels soo it looks like plywood and man power is the only solution. ...


Ouch...

Just curious. Did the lift company tell you that it would travel over soft sand before you tried it?


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Ouch...
> 
> Just curious. Did the lift company tell you that it would travel over soft sand before you tried it?


I had a sales rep from another lift company look at it..he said it would be fine....but I didn't li ke his price or process so I went with a different company.....so I can't call and scream at him....


----------



## robladd

CA, Oden and me would have set our stage and been about half way on the prep.

Just saying


----------



## TJ Paint

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Oden

ewingpainting.net said:


> So does your employees get paid for riding the boom to the project?


prescious..
it's going to be like a 16 hour commute.
One way!


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> CA, Oden and me would have set our stage and been about half way on the prep.
> 
> Just saying


My guys wanted to throw ladders up and go at it....its not as tall or wide as I recall.


----------



## Oden

richmondpainting said:


> My guys wanted to throw ladders up and go at it....its not as tall or wide as I recall.


It is a big ladder and with jacks even every 8 feet . just throw a pick across the angle iron and paint that section, move the pick down..... A couple times. Ur done. it's kid's stuff.


----------



## Scannell Painting

Plywood don't work well, the lift company should have heavy rubber mats for that type surface. How do I know :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

robladd said:


> CA, Oden and me would have set our stage and been about half way on the prep.
> 
> Just saying


I was going to post something similar!


----------



## painter213

Your rental company screwed you man. They have you the wrong lift and the wrong tires for sure. The ones we had ran through dry beach sugar sand like nobody's business. Flotation tires with sand treads on them. You need to stop playing with the cheapo rental companies. If your gonna play with the big boys, you need big boy toys. This isn't residential work anymore. Good luck!


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Oh man, I feel your pain. We did pretty much the exact same thing once. A job my father was running, one of the guys ran the 60' boom lift onto the lawn after a recent rain and buried the thing. We had to have one of the semi wreckers come out and extract it. Then we had to fix the trashed lawn. Not exactly our proudest moment.


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> I had a sales rep from another lift company look at it..he said it would be fine....but I didn't li ke his price or process so I went with a different company.....so I can't call and scream at him....


In hindsight would the first guy's plan possibly have worked better for you or was it pretty much the same as the second outfit?


----------



## slinger58

Am I the only one here who thinks RP is yanking everyone's chain? In this thread he says he's going to use an elaborate 4-coat system finish, but the prep specs are "knock the loose stuff off". Really?:blink: I'm a residential painter these days, but I had my sandblast and coal-tar epoxy days years ago. Bosun chairs and pick boards he doesn't know about, but he says "they sound expensive". Lol.
In another thread, he claims to not know anything about filing quarterly tax forms or anything else regarding IRS, but he says he is a business owner. 
Perhaps he is the Joe Walsh of PT. He "Has accountants pay for it all".
"We're lucky we're still sane after all we've been through".:thumbsup:


----------



## richmondpainting

slinger58 said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks RP is yanking everyone's chain? In this thread he says he's going to use an elaborate 4-coat system finish, but the prep specs are "knock the loose stuff off". Really?:blink: I'm a residential painter these days, but I had my sandblast and coal-tar epoxy days years ago. Bosun chairs and pick boards he doesn't know about, but he says "they sound expensive". Lol.
> In another thread, he claims to not know anything about filing quarterly tax forms or anything else regarding IRS, but he says he is a business owner.
> Perhaps he is the Joe Walsh of PT. He "Has accountants pay for it all".
> "We're lucky we're still sane after all we've been through".:thumbsup:


Lol ....


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> In hindsight would the first guy's plan possibly have worked better for you or was it pretty much the same as the second outfit?


It was the same exact thing


----------



## slinger58

richmondpainting said:


> Lol ....


Me too. :yes:


----------



## Rcon

ewingpainting.net said:


> So does your employees get paid for riding the boom to the project?


:laughing:


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Everyone has there own mission and vision......


I had a Vision. That Wrecker, thank you dream catcher. Update

CA wants to go HVLP, I want to AAA but Oden brought us to our senses " brush and roll it already"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chrisn

robladd said:


> CA, Oden and me would have set our stage and been about half way on the prep.
> 
> Just saying


 
Ca, Oden and I


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> I was going to post something similar!


 
I bet you would have used proper English


----------



## RH

I wil have to stop reading this thread. All this head shaking has my pre-surgery neck pain flaring up.


----------



## Jmayspaint

I'm interested to know how using plywood is going to work on sand. 
The problem I had using it on grass was that it tended to slide around under the tires. It was doable, just a pita. 

Maybe on sand it would sink a little and not slide around as bad. Can definitely see rubber mats being the way to go if you could get them.


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> I bet you would have used proper English


You no that!


----------



## robladd

chrisn said:


> Ca, Oden and I


There is no I in TEAM. Go team RP


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> There is no I in TEAM. Go team RP


My guys see where we started and where were at now and don't mind helping out ...they know in the long run...I got them...


----------



## Oden

C'mom where's the update! 
Picks maybe. 
where are we at?
did you call off the boom?
are we prepped? 
dipping?
Where we at?
I'm living for this.


----------



## RH

Oden said:


> C'mom where's the update!
> Picks maybe.
> where are we at?
> did you call off the boom?
> are we prepped?
> dipping?
> Where we at?
> I'm living for this.


I'm thinking we won't know anything more until we see in the news that the remains of the tower and lift have washed up on a beach in France. 

JK Richmond - seriously, good luck with this project.


----------



## Bender

RH said:


> I wil have to stop reading this thread. All this head shaking has my pre-surgery neck pain flaring up.


Sheesh it was just a minor grammatical error


----------



## richmondpainting

Oden said:


> C'mom where's the update!
> Picks maybe.
> where are we at?
> did you call off the boom?
> are we prepped?
> dipping?
> Where we at?
> I'm living for this.


Didn't go today. ....gunna go tote all the plywood tomorrow morning...


----------



## Oden

Oden said:


> Yeh. Just climb the thing already.


...........


----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## RH

If you think things are bad now just wait until all those bird watching Birkenstock wearers start lying down in front of your lift. But maybe then you won't need the plywood. :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfgang

There goes the "bonus"......


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> Didn't go today. ....gunna go tote all the plywood tomorrow morning...


Can you say Scaaaaaffooooooolding! 

Good luck with that plywood. Did a job a short while back with a 25,000 lb 60' JLG using plywood over grass. Thirty sheets of three quarter inch to make 100 ft of track at a time


----------



## Repaint Florida

Ben can you confirm this? :whistling2:

Joking Richmond i am actual a big fan of yours ... don't always agree with the way you do things but *MUCH RESPECT* :thumbup: for having the vision & balls to do it your way :notworthy:

Please keep us updated


----------



## DeanV

I have 6 sheets of 3/4" OSB we just finished with for moving a lift around on a job. I can send them across Lake MI if it would help


----------



## Jmayspaint

We managed to go about 70 feet with a 60' on grass with eight sheets of 1/2" buy moving the pieces. 
3/4 would have been better, it shredded most of the sheets.


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> Ben can you confirm this? :whistling2:
> 
> Joking Richmond i am actual a big fan of yours ... don't always agree with the way you do things but MUCH RESPECT :thumbup: for having the vision & balls to do it your way :notworthy:
> 
> Please keep us updated


Lol....


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> I have 6 sheets of 3/4" OSB we just finished with for moving a lift around on a job. I can send them across Lake MI if it would help


If I see them around here I'll give em a shove north.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

DeanV said:


> I have 6 sheets of 3/4" OSB we just finished with for moving a lift around on a job. I can send them across Lake MI if it would help





Schmidt & Co. said:


> If I see them around here I'll give em a shove north.


Is this how we supposed to help members?? :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is this how we supposed to help members?? :thumbsup:


I tried to help this stubborn yout, but he insists on dismissing the experience of the old and wiser elders here at PT.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

CApainter said:


> I tried to help this stubborn yout, but he insists on dismissing the experience of the old and wiser elders here at PT.


Well he is young and wears dress clothes he says. Maybe he shows up like a member from Duck Dynasty.


----------



## CApainter

These young PT members, from the Glennb's to the richmondpainter's, seem to have issues with older adults. It's like they're all Hell bent on proving themselves. Meanwhile, they're bogging themselves down in ambition and entrepreneurial pursuits, while the rest of the experienced older folks are chugging along at a steady albeit modest pace.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

I think I'm the only young member that appreciates all of you old guys.


----------



## Repaint Florida

CApainter said:


> These young PT members, from the Glennb's to the richmondpainter's, seem to have issues with older adults. It's like they're all Hell bent on proving themselves. Meanwhile, they're bogging themselves down in ambition and entrepreneurial pursuits, while the rest of the experienced older folks are chugging along at a steady albeit modest pace.


CA your right, i learned sometimes i make more money turning down a job than painting it ... it comes with age 

i used to chase every woman i could then i learned :yes:

i couldn't catch them all ... now i only chase the one's with money


----------



## CApainter

You freakin' stud RP!

In California, if you're not gay, a broke ass musician with tattooed sleeves, a dope slinging balla', or a wealthy tech geek with access to the Holy Grail of a ground breaking algorithm (whatever the hell that is), then you're either a Eunuch, or a civilian sentenced to monogamist perpetuity without any chance of some strange.


----------



## benthepainter

Repaint Florida said:


> Ben can you confirm this? :whistling2:
> 
> Joking Richmond i am actual a big fan of yours ... don't always agree with the way you do things but MUCH RESPECT :thumbup: for having the vision & balls to do it your way :notworthy:
> 
> Please keep us updated


Gday RF

I cant confirm that news lol as our current news head lines are bushfires in NSW right now : (


----------



## TJ Paint

CApainter said:


> You freakin' stud RP!
> 
> In California, if you're not gay, a broke ass musician with tattooed sleeves, a dope slinging balla', or a wealthy tech geek with access to the Holy Grail of a ground breaking algorithm (whatever the hell that is), then you're either a Eunuch, or a civilian sentenced to monogamist perpetuity without any chance of some strange.


I want some strange!


----------



## richmondpainting

Half way there!! Lol.... two pieces of half in work....1 piece is a no go.....


----------



## richmondpainting

Destination light house!! Were 75 yards in and this what remains. ..time to get everyone some tacos and go hard after lunch here..


----------



## David's Painting

Looks like beautiful weather. I'm sidelined because of the rain momentary. Luckily my wife has a list of stuff around the house to do.


----------



## robladd

Is that like 8 man days to get on location? I guess if it was EZ everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Bender

Hook that fricken wrecker up and pull it already.
What a waste of time.


----------



## Hines Painting

Screwing some cheap cabinet door handles onto those sheets would probably make them way easier/quicker to move.


----------



## cdaniels

How high is the light house? You coulda started a couple men on ladders and probably had it painted by the time you get the lift to it.


----------



## richmondpainting

Can you see our cars in the third picture ? Lol...

6 hours with 5 of us


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> View attachment 19950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19952
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19951
> 
> 
> Can you see our cars in the third picture ? Lol...
> 
> 6 hours with 5 of us


 
Soooo, what's your profit margin on that??:laughing:


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

robladd said:


> Spider Stage. I would not consider ladders at all.


I thought it was ridiculous to recommend the spider stage....now I'm thinking you would have better off.


----------



## Bender

A close 2nd to the Sev ladder thread:laughing:


----------



## CApainter

That's freakin hilarious richmond! Why'd you use OSB? They look like shattered Grahm crackers!


----------



## RH

Bender said:


> A close 2nd to the Sev ladder thread:laughing:


I'm thinking that RP will at least have the lift bucket right-side up.


----------



## Oden

I still think the boom is going to be more trouble than it is worth....


----------



## richmondpainting

Oden said:


> I still think the boom is going to be more trouble than it is worth....


May be 
....but too late now


----------



## robladd

Oden said:


> I still think the boom is going to be more trouble than it is worth....


30 man hours to get on location. Jet Chisel is the top of the line needle scaler. On average 1 square foot of heavy mill scale in under 3 minutes.

900 sq ft in 37.5 hours to SSPC SP-3. Oden your right give me 50 of em.


----------



## mustangmike3789

robladd said:


> 30 man hours to get on location. jet chisel is the top of the line needle scaler. On average 1 square foot of heavy mill scale in under 3 minutes.
> 
> 900 sq ft in 37.5 hours to sspc sp-3. Oden your right give me 50 of em.


30 more to look forward to when it is time to take it back out for pick up.


----------



## Jmayspaint

mustangmike3789 said:


> 30 more to look forward to when it is time to take it back out for pick up.


 
Plus some more plywood. 
Still though, it's nice to have a lift. Saves a lot of labor. No climbing. Your guys will appreciate that. 

Can all the work be done from the lift or will there still need to be a man on the inside of the tower?


----------



## Oden

I think the industrial/commercial contractors and painters in the area can breathe a sigh of releife now. the threat has passed...


----------



## straight_lines

Man that osb is toast.


----------



## richmondpainting

straight_lines said:


> Man that osb is toast.


For sure....we gave up at the end and went straight for it ..... there were ruts we were avoiding at first and then we got tired..lol


----------



## robladd

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I thought it was ridiculous to recommend the spider stage....now I'm thinking you would have better off.


A 5000 watt generator can run a spider stage. A 10 CFM air compressor can run a needle gun and air grinder. A 4X4 king cap pickup can get a crew of 5 any where on the beach.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

robladd said:


> A 5000 watt generator can run a spider stage. A 10 CFM air compressor can run a needle gun and air grinder. A 4X4 king cap pickup can get a crew of 5 any where on the beach.


It was a joke. I don't know what a spider stage is. I googled it and came up with a pic of the "spider stage" that the band KISS used. Look at the pic, looks like a large spider.


----------



## Bender

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> It was a joke. I don't know what a spider stage is. I googled it and came up with a pic of the "spider stage" that the band KISS used. Look at the pic, looks like a large spider.


Its like a one man swing stage, on a single wire.


----------



## Bender

You working all weekend Richmond?


----------



## richmondpainting

Bender said:


> You working all weekend Richmond?


Kind of a random question....but no the guys have hours restrictions on this job


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Kind of a random question....but no the guys have hours restrictions on this job


Just curious - is this something required by the customer (and if so why)? Seems like it shouldn't matter in a remote location on private property like this is. I'd think that time (due to leasing issues) and racing the weather would be the primary concerns.


----------



## richmondpainting

they open the gates at 7 am and they close at 5pm... its private but the company isnt going to wait on us.....

The guys are now saying sand blasting would be easier..which we all kind of new but there trying to convince me to buy a sand blaster and do it on like a one day notice....lol.....i told them id have to research it and consult you guys lol


----------



## paintball head

I would just rent one unless you plan on doing a lot of it in the future. The place I rented from a couple years ago sold the sand as well.


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> they open the gates at 7 am and they close at 5pm... its private but the company isnt going to wait on us.....
> 
> The guys are now saying sand blasting would be easier..which we all kind of new but there trying to convince me to buy a sand blaster and do it on like a one day notice....lol.....i told them id have to research it and consult you guys lol


I've already provided enough free consultation. It'll cost $4.95 per character for anything further. However, I'm having a special this Month, the emoticums are free! 

BTW, I happen to have a significant amount of experience with abrasive blasting and containments.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PM the new guy Josh with 1.5 years of experience. I'm sure he has one of those DVD programs that can teach all you need to know.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> I've already provided enough free consultation. It'll cost $4.95 per character for anything further. However, I'm having a special this Month, the emoticums are free!
> 
> BTW, I happen to have a significant amount of experience with abrasive blasting and containments.




:laughing:


----------



## CApainter

chrisn said:


> :laughing:


OK OK! So it was an open container at the beach and not a sand blasting job in a containment. Geez! you PT members are sharp!


----------



## robladd

CApainter said:


> I've already provided enough free consultation. It'll cost $4.95 per character for anything further. However, I'm having a special this Month, the emoticums are free!
> 
> BTW, I happen to have a significant amount of experience with abrasive blasting and containments.


Blasting on the beach is a piece of cake. Blasting underwater is a challenge. RP blasting on this light house would be a miracle.


----------



## CApainter

robladd said:


> Blasting on the beach is a piece of cake. Blasting underwater is a challenge. RP blasting on this light house would be a miracle.


 
Yea. And now that the crew has strained their backs from yanking plywood all day, like some Navy Seal BUDS event, I'm sure they're looking forward to blasting. This things like the Blob, It keeps growing in its horror.


----------



## mustangmike3789

richmondpainting said:


> they open the gates at 7 am and they close at 5pm... its private but the company isnt going to wait on us.....
> 
> The guys are now saying sand blasting would be easier..which we all kind of new but there trying to convince me to buy a sand blaster and do it on like a one day notice....lol.....i told them id have to research it and consult you guys lol


 I THINK THAT SOMEONE SAID THAT POWER TOOL CLEANING IS VERY LABOR INTENSIVE AND IS NORMALY USED FOR SMALL AREAS. YOU MAY WANT TO LOOK AT POST #49.:whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting

mustangmike3789 said:


> I THINK THAT SOMEONE SAID THAT POWER TOOL CLEANING IS VERY LABOR INTENSIVE AND IS NORMALY USED FOR SMALL AREAS. YOU MAY WANT TO LOOK AT POST #49.:whistling2:


I guess its working better then they thought this morning at first..but I definitely wanna look into sand blasting....and im going to look into floors...I get too many calls for epoxy floors not to learn how to do them....

I always thought sand blasting was really exspensive... but the equipment doesnt look to exspensive....same with a diamond grinder....time for the home work...


----------



## richmondpainting

The "Richmond pic of the day"


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> I guess its working better then they thought this morning at first..but I definitely wanna look into sand blasting....and im going to look into floors...I get too many calls for epoxy floors not to learn how to do them....
> 
> I always thought sand blasting was really exspensive... but the equipment doesnt look to exspensive....same with a diamond grinder....time for the home work...


If you are going to be the biggest thing in the paint industry you have to own a diamond grinder and a soda blaster.


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> The "Richmond pic of the day"
> 
> View attachment 19970


What is the out put on that genny?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

That sure sucks about the work hour restrictions. The forecast is looking good through Monday with temps in the mid 50s, and turning rainy after that. I'm wishing you luck with the weather on this one, its cutting it close for sure.


----------



## robladd

*Coating System*



richmondpainting said:


> The "Richmond pic of the day"
> 
> View attachment 19970


All BS aside RP this has been a GREAT thread. Could you let us know who's material's and application method. Is that a Festool?:thumbup:


----------



## Oden

richmondpainting said:


> The "Richmond pic of the day"


''GET IN THE AIR !!!!! "

After all that? He's got a sixty foot boom workin next to the ground guy!


----------



## David's Painting

robladd said:


> All BS aside RP this has been a GREAT thread. Could you let us know who's material's and application method. Is that a Festool?:thumbup:


I enjoy these threads as well. I'm a one man show doing 95% interior repaint. Usually my biggest issue is working on stairs.


----------



## Bender

This needs linked to the "So you want to be a contractor" thread.


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> they open the gates at 7 am and they close at 5pm... its private but the company isnt going to wait on us.....


Sheeesh! Ask for a fricken' key to the gate already.



Oden said:


> ''GET IN THE AIR !!!!! "
> 
> After all that? He's got a sixty foot boom workin next to the ground guy!


That's all the longer the power cord is. 



When I see the word "blasting" in this thread I tend to think more in terms of dynamite.


----------



## richmondpainting

robladd said:


> All BS aside RP this has been a GREAT thread. Could you let us know who's material's and application method. Is that a Festool?:thumbup:


I dont have the msds sheets with me but I believe its 1 coat sherwin williams macro epoxy pre primer ...one coat macro epoxy 646 then two coats of poly lon...


----------



## RH

For all the crap some of us fling at you Richmond, I gotta say you have a great "can-do" attitude. How you go about doing it can really make me shake my head at times but I do admire your determination. 

If you were my son I'd be proud of what you are trying to accomplish and build (I'd want to smack you up-along-side your head a lot - but I'd still be pretty proud).


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

^^^ Well said RH.


----------



## Hines Painting

richmondpainting said:


> The "Richmond pic of the day"



You could've at least waited until the guy on the rocks was done taking a dump before you snapped the pic.


----------



## Wolfgang

Is that a road next to the lighthouse?


----------



## richmondpainting

Wolfgang said:


> Is that a road next to the lighthouse?


the beach


----------



## Tonyg

I don't know. Still don't see how you are going to scrape and wire brush that thing clean enough, or fast enough, to have any significant coating longevity. This time of year you are probably gonna have rust on anything you cleaned, besides the fact that they are not going to get it cleaned. 

Could've probably blasted that and primed it in a day.


----------



## fauxlynn

I'm certainly not a "real" painter, but based on the photo, I wonder where all that crap that is being sanded off is falling?

I guess a few more dead fish in Lake Michigan doesn't matter.


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I'm certainly not a "real" painter, but based on the photo, I wonder where all that crap that is being sanded off is falling?
> 
> I guess a few more dead fish in Lake Michigan doesn't matter.


Not seeing any evidence of containment (maybe I'm wrong) but I too would have to wonder about what levels of contaminants are going right into the lake.

I know this is on private land but I assume from the water side things are pretty well visible. Perhaps things are different out there but I can't believe anyone would attempt to do this kind of project here in Oregon and not be required to fill out all sorts of government "inspired" compliance forms and permits and then be subject to numerous inspections. And if they hadn't, there would be a very slim chance this wouldn't get sighted and reported. I don't want to even think what the fines could be.

RP better hope some local waterways law enforcement officer, or the Coast Guard, doesn't happen to swing by and come in for a closer look. Not to mention some private watchdog agency getting wind of it.


----------



## Wolfgang

Been wondering about the containment myself.


----------



## Wolfgang

Richmond, are you RRP certified?


----------



## richmondpainting

they have big blue tarps that we use for the roofs....


----------



## dan-o

richmondpainting said:


> they have big blue tarps that we use for the roofs....


...but we're not going to use them unless the front gate says the Environmental Police are requesting access to the site.


----------



## Wolfgang

Did you do any lead testing on it before you started? What kind of respirators and protection are your guys using?


----------



## Wolfgang

RH said:


> Not trying to bust on ya' but I just don't get how you can submit a bid if you haven't even figured out your access strategy. Seems to me that could have a pretty big impact on your production time and possibly the cost.


^^^^^ Seems this has held true so far.:whistling2:


----------



## Bender

"Something Bigger"
Like the lawsuit:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

Wolfgang said:


> Richmond, are you RRP certified?


 
:laughing:


----------



## Wolfgang

Dammit Chrisn! I'm having a hard time trying not to laugh at this whole debacle myself.


----------



## richmondpainting

Wolfgang said:


> Dammit Chrisn! I'm having a hard time trying not to laugh at this whole debacle myself.


Got me laughing too....


----------



## Wolfgang

Still waiting on answers.


----------



## richmondpainting

Wolfgang said:


> Still waiting on answers.


Yes were lead certified...my guys have the proper protection ...if they don't use it thats there choice....and its pre 78 here..lead tests don't mean anything


----------



## Repaint Florida

must say i am hooked on this thread .... check it 20 times a day hoping for a pic & update


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Yes were lead certified...my guys have the proper protection ...if they don't use it thats there choice....and its pre 78 here..lead tests don't mean anything


Just to clarify, that is "lead", as in the heavy metal - and not "lead" as in a "potential job".


----------



## slinger58

richmondpainting said:


> Yes were lead certified...my guys have the proper protection ...if they don't use it thats there choice....and its pre 78 here..lead tests don't mean anything


Say again? :blink:


----------



## CApainter

richmond,

Word of advice, ignore and don't engage in any technical or compliance stuff. Your strengths are in selling the big picture.


----------



## Wolfgang

I'm seriously thinking his knowledge and talents would be better suited as a member of the DIY Forum.


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Just to clarify, that is "lead", as in the heavy metal - and not "lead" as in a "potential job".


 Maybe we're talking Metallica here.
Maybe we're talking Leeds here, going green.
Maybe we're talking .............what are we talking about here?:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting

Wolfgang said:


> I'm seriously thinking his knowledge and talents would be better suited as a member of the DIY Forum.


Wow....I'm speechless


----------



## slinger58

richmondpainting said:


> Wow....I'm speechless


Wait for it. :whistling2:


----------



## Dave Mac

CApainter said:


> richmond,
> 
> Word of advice, ignore and don't engage in any technical or compliance stuff. Your strengths are in selling the big picture.


 
best post in the thread other then the pictures LOL


----------



## Rbriggs82

So this is what internet bullying looks like...


----------



## richmondpainting

Rbriggs82 said:


> So this is what internet bullying looks like...


There's the love .....thank you....lol...


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> There's the love .....thank you....lol...


Don't despair. Your surrogate PT Dad (RH) will be along soon to pat you on the shoulder and give you some fatherly advice, along with the humbling smack to the back of the head.


----------



## Bender

Dave Mac said:


> best post in the thread other then the pictures LOL


I swear to God, if it wasn't for the pictures this thread would be unbelievable:blink:


----------



## slinger58

Bender said:


> I swear to God, if it wasn't for the pictures this thread would be unbelievable:blink:


 Has there been a pic of RH on this forum?


----------



## richmondpainting

Bender said:


> I swear to God, if it wasn't for the pictures this thread would be unbelievable:blink:


Because we do work!! Lol


----------



## RH

slinger58 said:


> Has there been a pic of RH on this forum?


Most recent... Faces to Names, #788


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Richmond, if you don't mind me asking. _Generally_, where's the light at? My curiousity is killing me with this thread. 

And just throwing it out there, but I'll be painting a bank in downtown Waukegan for two weeks starting the middle of November. If your in the area, coffee is on me. I've always enjoyed meeting fellow PT members.


----------



## richmondpainting

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Richmond, if you don't mind me asking. Generally, where's the light at? My curiousity is killing me with this thread.
> 
> And just throwing it out there, but I'll be painting a bank in downtown Waukegan for two weeks starting the middle of November. If your in the area, coffee is on me. I've always enjoyed meeting fellow PT members.


I'm always around and that would be awesome....I have jobs in waukegan and libertyville coming up....


----------



## slinger58

RH said:


> Most recent... Faces to Names, #788


LMAO. Someday, somehow I'm gonna repay you for that one. :notworthy:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> I'm always around and that would be awesome....I have jobs in waukegan and libertyville coming up....


Great! We start on the 12th and I'll keep you posted. It's always kind of cool meeting the real-life person behind the screen persona. Every single guy I've met has impressed me, and I've always come away with a new-found respect.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Great! We start on the 12th and I'll keep you posted. It's always kind of cool meeting the real-life person behind the screen persona. Every single guy I've met has impressed me, and I've always come away with a new-found respect.


I'll have to try and make it to Reno this year and shatter that string.


----------



## painter213

I really do not think that your RRP certification would have anything to do with this job at all. This would be classed as a industrial job and the SSPC-C3 certification would apply. If that old paint contains lead, you had better be putting up a containment and not let any paint chips hit the ground.


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> I'll have to try and make it to Reno this year and shatter that string.


Considering ive never been to vegas and I dont gamble....I may have to join and come out...is it always in vegas? Gives me a reason too go to vegas...


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> I'll have to try and make it to Reno this year and shatter that string.


I actually registered for the convention and booked the hotel room tonight! You should come! :thumbup:


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I actually registered for the convention and booked the hotel room tonight! You should come! :thumbup:


Thanks, but I'll probably get my own room. :shutup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> Considering ive never been to vegas and I dont gamble....I may have to join and come out...is it always in vegas? Gives me a reason too go to vegas...


Different city every year. This past one was in sunny St.Louis.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RH said:


> Thanks, but I'll probably get my own room.


Um, yea, you do that. All sorts of creeps on the internet ya know.


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Um, yea, you do that. All sorts of creeps on the internet ya know.


yeah, tell me about it... :whistling2:


----------



## richmondpainting

How much is it to join and does the convention cost money ? I checked out there website but didnt see anything...


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> How much is it to join and does the convention cost money ? I checked out there website but didnt see anything...


http://paintinganddecoratingexpo.com/


----------



## Gough

painter213 said:


> I really do not think that your RRP certification would have anything to do with this job at all. This would be classed as a industrial job and the SSPC-C3 certification would apply. If that old paint contains lead, you had better be putting up a containment and not let any paint chips hit the ground.


I agree that it wouldn't be RRP. OTOH, OSHA's "Lead in Construction Rule, 1926.62.... As I have mentioned earlier, that make RRP look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Workaholic

painter213 said:


> I really do not think that your RRP certification would have anything to do with this job at all. This would be classed as a industrial job and the SSPC-C3 certification would apply. If that old paint contains lead, you had better be putting up a containment and not let any paint chips hit the ground.


Last I knew commercial and industrial was exempt from RRP but I would think on the beach, lake or whatever it is containment is mandatory. I guess the loop whole is the private property issue, but unless the water is owned it could be a lawsuit. Not to mention the basic responsibility of not fvcking up the environment.


----------



## CApainter

An employer is responsible, under OSHA regulations, to train employees in the proper handling and protection from lead exposure. No different then violating other OSHA rules.

As far as environmental contamination, that's normally regulated under the EPA and I'm sure a host of other agencies.


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> An employer is responsible, under OSHA regulations, to train employees in the proper handling and protection from lead exposure. No different then violating other OSHA rules.
> 
> As far as environmental contamination, that's normally regulated under the EPA and I'm sure a host of other agencies.


As far as masks...glasses ect that is the employees choice ...none of that is required by the epa....they only care about money..not us the workers...


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> As far as masks...glasses ect that is the employees choice ...none of that is required by the epa....they only care about money..not us the workers...


That's correct since the EPA regulates THE ENVIRONMENT!

OSHA (Occupational Safety and Health Agency) on the other hand, regulates worker safety. And last I checked, lead is a known hazard, not just to the environment, but also to worker health.


----------



## CApainter

Frankly richmond, and no offense,

But it's contractors like yourself, that required the government to mandate the RRP regulations on every building contractor out there. The fact is, none of us knows definitively if your project contains lead or not. But, if you intend on becoming a successful painting contractor, you absolutely have to take possible lead containing paint seriously.

Third generation paint manufacturers are getting sued up their businesses for just being affiliated with lead paint from decades ago.

Be careful out there.


----------



## straight_lines

richmondpainting said:


> As far as masks...glasses ect that is the employees choice ...none of that is required by the epa....they only care about money..not us the workers...


Not the epa, they care about the environment. OSHA has had rules about lead exposure for many years now that are different from the RRP laws.


----------



## CApainter

I'm currently involved with my employer's WHS (Work Place Health and Safety) department, concerning a known lead contaminated building that will require abatement. We are exempt from RRP regulations, but are strictly regulated by OSHA. therefore, I have to comply with all of WHS's demands as ridiculous as they may seem.

Painting is a lot more serious then many give credit for. And I guarantee you, that someone's out there with with a liability rod ready to reel you in with some juicy noncompliant bait.

Don't get hooked!


----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> As far as masks...glasses ect that is the employees choice ...none of that is required by the epa....they only care about money..not us the workers...


Richmond, if you really planning to build your empire as you keep saying, especially in commercial work, you're going to come to the attention of OSHA eventually. 



https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/personalprotectiveequipment/

https://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3142.pdf


----------



## Oden

commercial is my end and not for nothing I work on big jobs a lot- I've never really seen anybody anywhere as far as OSHA! EPA what else FEMA. I don't know they must be out breakin the house painter's stones.

as far as conscience and environmental ruination, myself, I ceased having any guilt over anything I could ever accomplish as far as contaminating the environment when I watched that valve down in the gulf on that oil rig blow a bazillion gallons of oil into the ocean every day for months....the whole paint related industry over the course of history I don't beleive did the damage that thing did every ten seconds..

the tower? that thing ain't done yet?


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> commercial is my end and not for nothing I work on big jobs a lot- I've never really seen anybody anywhere as far as OSHA! EPA what else FEMA. I don't know they must be out breakin the house painter's stones.
> 
> as far as conscience and environmental ruination, myself, I ceased having any guilt over anything I could ever accomplish as far as contaminating the environment when I watched that valve down in the gulf on that oil rig blow a bazillion gallons of oil into the ocean every day for months....the whole paint related industry over the course of history I don't beleive did the damage that thing did every ten seconds..
> 
> the tower? that thing ain't done yet?


Your point is well taken Oden.

However, all it takes is one disgruntled worker, whether they're legal or not, to open up a can of OSHA whup ass on an employer. And once that Pandora's box has been opened, you can be assured a cocky out fit will be :whistling2:a different tune long after that.

What ever happened to responsibility?


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> Richmond, if you really planning to build your empire as you keep saying, especially in commercial work, you're going to come to the attention of OSHA eventually.
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/personalprotectiveequipment/
> 
> https://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3142.pdf


I've already met guys from osha...they showed up on a taco bell we were doing...I do take the epa..osha.. seriously ? Yes I do....do I think there full of crap yes....I probably don't take them as serious as some here but I don't walk around slapping them in the face...I do what I have to do to get jobs done....


----------



## Gough

CApainter said:


> Your point is well taken Oden.
> 
> However, all it takes is one disgruntled worker, whether they're legal or not, to open up a can of OSHA whup ass on an employer. And once that Pandora's box has been opened, you can be assured a cocky out fit will be :whistling2:a different tune long after ?[/.QUOTE]
> 
> Or, as happened to us, a disgruntled competitor.
> 
> Other contractors that I know we're just in the wrong place at the wrong time, like when the OSHA inspector appended to drive by.


----------



## CApainter

Painting has enormous opportunities for contractors and painters that are willing to learn what this industry has evolved into. It's more then get rich schemes, or playing a "boss" modeled after a bygone era of black and white TV shows. And, this goes for workers too who've developed their identities by imitating their reckless peers who shun safety and their responsibility to others, all in the name of macho recognition.

Technology, business, and work place conduct has evolved. Either keep up with the new, or settle for becoming a caricature of the passe.


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> CApainter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is well taken Oden.
> 
> However, all it takes is one disgruntled worker, whether they're legal or not, to open up a can of OSHA whup ass on an employer. And once that Pandora's box has been opened, you can be assured a cocky out fit will be :whistling2:a different tune long after ?[/.QUOTE]
> 
> Or, as happened to us, a disgruntled competitor.
> 
> Other contractors that I know we're just in the wrong place at the wrong time, like when the OSHA inspector appended to drive by.
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about that as well Gough. Hopefully none of RP's competitors are the type to try and make life extremely painful for him if they get wind of this project.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfgang

The only thing that keeps me from closing this thread is a thin sliver of hope that Richmond might learn something. I doubt it.


----------



## richmondpainting

Wolfgang said:


> The only thing that keeps me from closing this thread is a thin sliver of hope that Richmond might learn something. I doubt it.


Close it ? Learn something ? Wow....ill just go about my day here....


----------



## Wolfgang

Yeah......wow.

Ya know I've read just about every one of your posts and you've got more conflicting stories going on than just about anything I've read here in years. You're either damn good at playing the fool or you are one. But this is a forum for Professionals. Being a professional entails a little more than slapping paint on something. There's a responsibility for your employees, your customers, the environment, and to a point, your fellow members here. You've shown none of that. You seem to be so intent on your "vision", you skimmed right over "integrity". Smoke, mirrors, and bullsh!t evidently are the main tools of your business. I wish you the best..... No I don't.


----------



## TJ Paint

Richmond, did you join us merely to show us what youre doing or did you also come for enrichment?


----------



## premierpainter

Wolf, I agree. It is guys like this that bring our industry backwards. Guys like this who have not discovered what it takes to own and run a business. OSHA is a phone call away. Like mentioned above, it does not take much to get them all over you. 

It is really quite pathetic and somewhat disappointing to read his careless remarks with zero regard for his employees or environment. 

Side note, I love the bibs and helmets that the guys are wearing. Did you just buy those for the pictures? Not a drop of paint on them.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> Richmond, did you join us merely to show us what youre doing or did you also come for enrichment?


I understand I can learn from others here and I do...I believe many hrre could learn from me if they would like...I do get pm's from guys f rom time to time seeking advice and I help as much as possible...I also enjoy my. Pt time as I feel I can be more real than normal....


----------



## richmondpainting

premierpainter said:


> Wolf, I agree. It is guys like this that bring our industry backwards. Guys like this who have not discovered what it takes to own and run a business. OSHA is a phone call away. Like mentioned above, it does not take much to get them all over you.
> 
> It is really quite pathetic and somewhat disappointing to read his careless remarks with zero regard for his employees or environment.
> 
> Side note, I love the bibs and helmets that the guys are wearing. Did you just buy those for the pictures? Not a drop of paint on them.


And as far as my remarks I'm not quit sure what your talking about...as far ad osha and epa go I follow the rules to the best of my ability. .I'm actually looking to osha classes now..I only know what I have learned over the years.....

btw I text and drive!! Is that going to be everyones next complaint?


----------



## fauxlynn

richmondpainting said:


> btw I text and drive!! Is that going to be everyones next complaint?


I'm not surprised.


----------



## mustangmike3789

richmondpainting said:


> Yes were lead certified...my guys have the proper protection ...if they don't use it thats there choice....and its pre 78 here..lead tests don't mean anything


 i don't agree with that. you are the "profesional/owner" and it is up to you to protect yourself, your employees and the enviroment when taking on jobs like this. as the owner, you set the rules and enforce them for the protection of everyone. something as simple as the power tool cleaning can easily blind someone or cause serious injury to the operator or someone near by. this will cost you for years to come.


----------



## richmondpainting

mustangmike3789 said:


> i don't agree with that. you are the "profesional/owner" and it is up to you to protect yourself, your employees and the enviroment when taking on jobs like this. as the owner, you set the rules and enforce them for the protection of everyone. something as simple as the power tool cleaning can easily blind someone or cause serious injury to the operator or someone near by. this will cost you for years to come.


If I provide glasses. .respirators...gloved ect...and they choose not to wrar them and I'm noy on site...not much I can do..correct ? Pretty simple


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> If I provide glasses. .respirators...gloved ect...and they choose not to wrar them and I'm noy on site...not much I can do..correct ? Pretty simple


Just thank god your not getting inspected by Navy Architects, Army Corp of Engineers, NACE or SSPC

Not to mention Fish and Wildlife, USCG, EPA or OSHA.

You would fail miserably.


----------



## Dave Mac

actuall yes their, have a foreman their and fire their ass


----------



## mustangmike3789

enforcing saftey rules and having them become habit is the best practice. when you issue PPE, you should make everyone sign an agreement to wear it and hold weekly safety meeting that are documented and signed by everyone for this purpose. if you walk away and they choose not to wear PPE, then it is on them, kind of, still your company though. if someone is injured because they chose not to wear PPE, at least you have documentation showing that they have agreed to wear it for there protection and yours. hate to say it, but you and your crew would be tossed off of one of my jobs before the last guy stepped out of the truck.


----------



## mustangmike3789

robladd said:


> Just thank god your not getting inspected by Navy Architects, Army Corp of Engineers, NACE or SSPC
> 
> Not to mention Fish and Wildlife, USCG, EPA or OSHA.
> 
> You would fail miserably.


http://www.sspc.org/media/documents/qp/qp1audevalchklist.pdf
i get to do one of these^ at least once a year. good times.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> If I provide glasses. .respirators...gloved ect...and they choose not to wrar them and I'm noy on site...not much I can do..correct ? Pretty simple


Only you can set the company culture in your business. And it sounds to me like you need a company safety policy. In that policy would be something regarding enforcement of the use of personal protective equipment. You don't use it? You go home. Simple as that. Everyone needs to be aware of what the rules are, and they need to be enforced. This way you won't have to worry about guys deciding on there own what safety equipment they _feel_ like using.


----------



## robladd

mustangmike3789 said:


> i get to do one of these at least once a year. good times.:whistling2:
> http://www.sspc.org/media/documents/qp/qp1audevalchklist.pdf


RP said he wanted to do his home work.


----------



## richmondpainting

mustangmike3789 said:


> enforcing saftey rules and having them become habit is the best practice. when you issue PPE, you should make everyone sign an agreement to wear it and hold weekly safety meeting that are documented and signed by everyone for this purpose. if you walk away and they choose not to wear PPE, then it is on them, kind of, still your company though. if someone is injured because they chose not to wear PPE, at least you have documentation showing that they have agreed to wear it for there protection and yours. hate to say it, but you and your crew would be tossed off of one of my jobs before the last guy stepped out of the truck.


Sounds like a good plan.....im going to have to look into a form like this...I admot things of this nature are new and as we evolve I'm adding things like this...


----------



## Wolfgang

richmondpainting said:


> Sounds like a good plan.....im going to have to look into a form like this...I admot things of this nature are new and as we evolve I'm adding things like this...


Finally! If my coming down hard on you got you to open your eyes to one thing, it was worth it. The fact that you didn't get banned shows a little hope was left for you. Plenty of fantastic pro's on this site who will share their knowledge if you've got the right attitude to learn.


----------



## Repaint Florida

WHAT  no weekly safety meetings with sign in sheet?
you been painting how long?


----------



## RH

Repaint Florida said:


> WHAT  no weekly safety meetings with sign in sheet?
> you been painting how long?


Regularly scheduled and documented employee safety meetings are a state requirement out here.


----------



## George Z

Stop the herd... again...
what the hell is wrong with everyone again?

Why close the thread? 
Why close a thread that has so many important issues so openly discussed?
How useful would that be?
Why not discuss all these important issues until you don't want to any more?
This ganging up on people by the contracting saints needs to stop.
I have seen that RP has been very honest, very open minded, sharing everything.
I think he is here learning (and contributing). 
I am not defending unsafe working conditions, but I think discussing what these are 
and what to do about improvements is an opportunity that should not be missed.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

I just read this whole thread.
Man!
Many of you guys and gals take life way, and I repeat WAY to seriously.
Where would this country be if nobody pushed the limits.
Many of the government regulations are BS and the only way to fight back is break them.
Ya all need to loosen up and stop being so afraid.
Bust my chops if ya want cause I am just going to laugh at ya and go on enjoying life.


----------



## mustangmike3789

George Z said:


> Stop the herd... again...
> what the hell is wrong with everyone again?
> 
> Why close the thread?
> Why close a thread that has so many important issues so openly discussed?
> How useful would that be?
> Why not discuss all these important issues until you don't want to any more?
> This ganging up on people by the contracting saints needs to stop.
> I have seen that RP has been very honest, very open minded, sharing everything.
> I think he is here learning (and contributing).
> I am not defending unsafe working conditions, but I think discussing what these are
> and what to do about improvements is an opportunity that should not be missed.


 i agree. keep the discussion going, there is a lot of good information being given for free. i think that there is a lot of people that will benenfit from this. some people just dont know or understand a lot of the requirements of safe work practices and procedures. i have learned a lot in the past few years from being in the industrial side of things and not to mention the wealth of knowledge shared on this forum. people come here to learn even if they do appear to be a little stubborn at first.


----------



## Wolfgang

The thread is not closed....as evidenced by your posts. Richmond is not banned...as evidenced by his posts. If you've got something of helpful substance to add to the thread, by all means do so.


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Regularly scheduled and documented employee safety meetings are a state requirement out here.


We dont have lisciences here either...so im not sure but id think things are less here....


----------



## mustangmike3789

oldpaintdoc said:


> I just read this whole thread.
> Man!
> Many of you guys and gals take life way, and I repeat WAY to seriously.
> Where would this country be if nobody pushed the limits.
> Many of the government regulations are BS and the only way to fight back is break them.
> Ya all need to loosen up and stop being so afraid.
> Bust my chops if ya want cause I am just going to laugh at ya and go on enjoying life.


you cant enjoy life if your not here to enjoy it.
some of us are forced to follow the rules weather we like it or not. i work on large projects that have safety officers watching everything. companys pay good money to make sure that accidents are prevented. one on the job death can put a company under instasntly which in turn will put a lot of people out of work. i would hate to have a close family member working at a place that doesnt give a sh!t or "pushes the limits" for personal gains and profits. ive been on projects where safety meetings are done before every work shift and they will throw you off of the job immediately if you are not wearing all of your PPE at all times. most times, you will not be allowed back on the project because you will be listed as a liability to yourself and others for pushing those so called limits.


----------



## CApainter

oldpaintdoc said:


> I just read this whole thread.
> Man!
> Many of you guys and gals take life way, and I repeat WAY to seriously.
> Where would this country be if nobody pushed the limits.
> Many of the government regulations are BS and the only way to fight back is break them.
> Ya all need to loosen up and stop being so afraid.
> Bust my chops if ya want cause I am just going to laugh at ya and go on enjoying life.


I got this one!

Doc, 

In regards to government regulatory agencies being BS and out for just the money, you and richmond aren't as original as you may think. EVERYONE THINKS THEY"RE A PAIN IN THE ASS! But that's besides the point. The reckless behavior of so many who shun time for the bottom line, in terms of dumping chemicals in back yards, or creating airborne contamination without making the extra effort to contain, has led to these regulations. But you certainly are in the minority when it comes to actually thinking you can dismantle these regulatory agencies.

And to address this cliche notion that we're all so scared of pollution, and why not be so carefree as you, I say BULLSH!T!. It's about LIABILITY. And as a consequence, we are ALL learning to be responsible to ourselves, others, and the environment.

Move to China if you think Industrial health issues are over rated here.


----------



## robladd

It's a Light House that guides mariners on coastal waters. I would expect my tax paying dollars to have it operating proper and efficient


----------



## George Z

We have different regulations here in Canada, but the basics are the same.
Regulatory bodies would not exist or create regulations 
if there was no pressure from the public. 
As a business owner it is an amazing responsibility to care about the well being
of your painters and their families.
Money is good but not at any cost.


----------



## Oden

as a member having access to the PZ---- I am shocked!


----------



## CApainter

Bottom line. It is a detriment to this industry when contractors are allowed to circumvent environmental compliance, by under bidding jobs, reaping the rewards, and then bragging about how business savvy they are.

This is likely a larger scourge to the painting industry, and building industry in general, then the exploitation of undocumented and cheap labor.


----------



## robladd

CApainter said:


> Bottom line. It is a detriment to this industry when contractors are allowed to circumvent environmental compliance, by under bidding jobs, reaping the rewards, and then bragging about how business savvy they are.
> 
> This is likely a larger scourge to the painting industry, and building industry in general, then the exploitation of undocumented and cheap labor.


Oh Man, you went there. That really takes some balls.

Facility Managers have that way about things. Not Saying


----------



## CApainter

robladd said:


> Oh Man, you went there. That really takes some balls.
> 
> Facility Managers have that way about things. Not Saying


Rob,

You should see some of the contractors that are awarded jobs. And it's not necessarily the big companies doing large projects, but mostly the smaller ones that have a great opportunity but fail in the simplest of ways. And number one is Safety. They just don't seem to get it! It's like we have to train them on the basics when we're relying on them to have a safety program already in place. I don't get it.:blink:

This is what passes as professional these days, I guess


----------



## CApainter

Had a guy on a sixty foot articulating man lift Friday, who was contracted to repair some overhead HVAC valves. He must of had zero experience because I was down below shouting to him how to use the controls. It was embarrassing, but I digress.


----------



## Oden

CApainter said:


> Rob, You should see some of the contractors that are awarded jobs. And it's not necessarily the big companies doing large projects, but mostly the smaller ones that have a great opportunity but fail in the simplest of ways. And number one is Safety. They just don't seem to get it! It's like we have to train them on the basics, when we're relying on them to have a safety program already in place. I don't get it.:blink: This is what passes as professional these days, I guess


it's the 'push' 
Mr. Z. Has a contract to paint 20 lighthouses. 
He puts two two man crews on the lighthouses and says,"Go!"
John and Jack tackle their first lighthouse observing every safety and environmental reg known to man. They encapsulate, dispose, they tie off, all that crap. Their first lighthouse takes ten days.

oden and Jeff climb up the lighthouse and paint it like nothing else matters but Mr. Z's time and Oden and Jeff's job!
Oden and Jeff's first lighthouse takes two days.

John and Jaxk get laid off and Oden and Jeff get 18 more lighthouses to paint.

don't hate the players. Hate the game cause that's the way it is played.


----------



## Repaint Florida

*As a business owner it is an amazing responsibility to care about the well being
of your painters and their families.
Money is good but not at any cost.​* george z

i think that's something rp need to understand ... money, fame are 1 thing but don't kill, mame, hurt a person for your profit . it IS your responsibility to make sure it's done safe. if the are not following your safety rules FIRE THEM, the next crew will. if you can't make them hire a safety person to do so

how would your wife - kids feel if you where working for some smuck that had you putting you life in danger ( by the way some of this won't show for years ) but in 15 - 20 years a man has health issue because you wanted to make a few more dollars ... what about the planet your leaving for your kids & grand kids? 
hope you sleep good at night


but richman THANK for posting this , you have a lot of good advice here from people that would like to see you make it


----------



## CApainter

And just so Doc and richmond don't think I'm some sort of purist on Safety and the environment, I have had my share of "short cuts" that I'm not proud of. But, I don't advocate them, and I certainly don't broadcast them to the world as some sort of accomplishment!

OK, I'm done


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> it's the 'push'
> Mr. Z. Has a contract to paint 20 lighthouses.
> He puts two two man crews on the lighthouses and says,"Go!"
> John and Jack tackle their first lighthouse observing every safety and environmental reg known to man. They encapsulate, dispose, they tie off, all that crap. Their first lighthouse takes ten days.
> 
> oden and Jeff climb up the lighthouse and paint it like nothing else matters but Mr. Z's time and Oden and Jeff's job!
> Oden and Jeff's first lighthouse takes two days.
> 
> John and Jaxk get laid off and Oden and Jeff get 18 more lighthouses to paint.
> 
> don't hate the players. Hate the game cause that's the way it is played.


Perfect! Because if me and Jack got laid off due to the fact that we took the extra steps necessary to do the job within EPA compliance (concerning lead), we would be seeing a PAYDAY!, after litigation, that would likely quadruple what you and Jeff had to labor for in order to complete those lousy 18 towers. BOOYA! Daddy's buying a brand new bike!


----------



## robladd

Oden said:


> it's the 'push'
> Mr. Z. Has a contract to paint 20 lighthouses.
> He puts two two man crews on the lighthouses and says,"Go!"
> John and Jack tackle their first lighthouse observing every safety and environmental reg known to man. They encapsulate, dispose, they tie off, all that crap. Their first lighthouse takes ten days.
> 
> oden and Jeff climb up the lighthouse and paint it like nothing else matters but Mr. Z's time and Oden and Jeff's job!
> Oden and Jeff's first lighthouse takes two days.
> 
> John and Jaxk get laid off and Oden and Jeff get 18 more lighthouses to paint.
> 
> don't hate the players. Hate the game cause that's the way it is played.


I use to hate the player until I figured out who was running the game.

PAINTERS


----------



## mustangmike3789

not a good way to promote your buisiness practices for all of the world to see. i wouldnt want to loose potential jobs just because someone googled my company name and realized that i was a hack that is willing to take shortcuts and put peoples lives in danger to make a few extra bucks.


----------



## Wolfgang

mustangmike3789 said:


> not a good way to promote your buisiness practices for all of the world to see. i wouldnt want to loose potential jobs just because someone googled my company name and realized that i was a hack that is willing to take shortcuts and put peoples lives in danger to make a few extra bucks.


Exactly. The power of the internet.


----------



## Oden

CApainter said:


> Perfect! Because if me and Jack got laid off due to the fact that we took the extra steps necessary to do the job within EPA compliance (concerning lead), we would be seeing a PAYDAY! after litigation, that would likely quadruple what you had to labor for in order to complete those lousy 18 towers. BOOYA! Daddy's buying a brand new bike!


litigation? That's just fantasmical. so not happening. you got laid off, pal, for lack of work. now do yup want to collect while you look for another job? Or do you want to f around, get ur comp cut off and get blackballed from every other contractor that paints lighthouses in this state? Ur call.

Real life


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> litigation? That's just fantasmical. so not happening. you got laid off, pal, for lack of work. now do yup want to collect while you look for another job? Or do you want to f around, get ur comp cut off and get blackballed from every other contractor that paints lighthouses in this state? Ur call. Real life


I get laid off due to "lack of work", I better see you guys working in a containment. Because if you're not, PAYDAY!


----------



## mustangmike3789

Oden said:


> litigation? That's just fantasmical. so not happening. you got laid off, pal, for lack of work. now do yup want to collect while you look for another job? Or do you want to f around, get ur comp cut off and get blackballed from every other contractor that paints lighthouses in this state? Ur call.
> 
> Real life


 wow ! no need to get personal here but it works totally opposite on the jobs that i work on. if you dont have proper training, safety officers, insurances, you will not get the job or even be considered for it. no way to make money if you cant be put on the bid list.


----------



## CApainter

Oden,

We're kind of straying from the main subject. Besides, as an employee, it is the responsibility of the employer or his managers to determine how we proceed with the scope of work. Whether right or wrong, an employer will not place one team at a significant disadvantage over another, in terms of alloted time for completion, and then terminate them. It's too big of a liability.


----------



## Bender

You know its bad when the Democrats _and _Republicans argree


----------



## slinger58

Bender said:


> You know its bad when the Democrats _and _Republicans argree


Lol. It's the old one-two punch.


----------



## Repaint Florida

mustangmike3789 said:


> not a good way to promote your buisiness practices for all of the world to see. I wouldnt want to loose potential jobs just because someone googled my company name and realized that i was a hack that is willing to take shortcuts and put peoples lives in danger to make a few extra bucks.


 all thing aside everything you post on the INTERNET are here to stay

you can believe that & if a hurt worker hires a lawyer, if a pissed off worker, ex wife, friend or another painter wants to put you out of business your making it way to easy ... you really need to rethink your posts ...

trust me i love them but for your on good :hang:


----------



## Bender

.....


----------



## Oden

mustangmike3789 said:


> wow ! no need to get personal here but it works totally opposite on the jobs that i work on. if you dont have proper training, safety officers, insurances, you will not get the job or even be considered for it. no way to make money if you cant be put on the bid list.


I'm never personal and I couldn't care less and I'm a employee. Cause it's relevant and cause I know having a safety officer who took a class for so many hours--woopdeedoo. It doesn't mean Jaxk. The only time, and it does happen, that I've seen safety strictly enforced on a job is when there had been a fatality or a major accident on the job prior. then, Yeh, they come around.

Other than then, not so much.

of course a contractor has to be able to check off the boxes to be on some bid lists. I've witnessed them enabling themselves to check off the boxes, again'-woopdeedoo. again it doesn't mean Jaxk. I got a driver's liscence but that doesn't guarentee I'm going to obey all the traffic laws. It does enable me to register and get tags on my vehicle.


----------



## TJ Paint

some regs are important. 

Ingenuity is a great quality.

There's a sweet spot somwhere.


----------



## Oden

robladd said:


> I use to hate the player until I figured out who was running the game. PAINTERS


agreed

We r our own worst enemies


----------



## mustangmike3789

Oden said:


> I'm never personal and I couldn't care less and I'm a employee. Cause it's relevant and cause I know having a safety officer who took a class for so many hours--woopdeedoo. It doesn't mean Jaxk. The only time, and it does happen, that I've seen safety strictly enforced on a job is when there had been a fatality or a major accident on the job prior. then, Yeh, they come around.
> 
> Other than then, not so much.
> 
> of course a contractor has to be able to check off the boxes to be on some bid lists. I've witnessed them enabling themselves to check off the boxes, again'-woopdeedoo. again it doesn't mean Jaxk. I got a driver's liscence but that doesn't guarentee I'm going to obey all the traffic laws. It does enable me to register and get tags on my vehicle.


you are entitled to have your own opinions but you cant have your own facts. some people can get relaxed at there jobs when things are going good and they will tighten up if something goes wrong. the fact is, it is much better for everyone when safety is taken seriously at the job. i work on high reach lifts every day ranging from 45 to 125 feet in the air. im glad that these rules are in place and being taken seriously when im hanging in the air or climbing around in a confined space with toxic solvents being used. i dont want to be put at risk because someone is trying to save a few bucks.
" 98% of us will die at some point in our lives" Ricky Bobby.


----------



## Workaholic

Wolfgang said:


> The only thing that keeps me from closing this thread is a thin sliver of hope that Richmond might learn something. I doubt it.


I thought it was left open for the RH slap downs. This is how I picture them.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter

I can't stand my wife watching those bravo shows like the real housewives of new jersey and all the other ones. They are so obnoxious with the constant bickering and what not. I tell her ALL the time how ridiculous they are and how ridiculous she is for watching them.



I can never ever have her see some of these threads.


I'm gonna have to turn on the private browser ( incognito mode ) before visiting this forum.
.
.
.


----------



## Tonyg

Bender said:


> .....


I Concur! And it only took 350+ posts in this thread to get to the heart of this thread.


----------



## Workaholic

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I can't stand my wife watching those bravo shows like the real housewives of new jersey and all the other ones. They are so obnoxious with the constant bickering and what not. I tell her ALL the time how ridiculous they are and how ridiculous she is for watching them.
> 
> 
> 
> I can never ever have her see some of these threads.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to turn on the private browser ( incognito mode ) before visiting this forum.
> .
> .
> .


I got sucked into "Pretty Wicked Moms"


----------



## ptbopainter

Are the posts that look like this:

.....


the ones only the PZ can see?

Just curious


----------



## Jmayspaint

ptbopainter said:


> Are the posts that look like this:
> 
> .....
> 
> the ones only the PZ can see?
> 
> Just curious


 No, the PZ is its own section with separate threads.


----------



## RH

ptbopainter said:


> Are the posts that look like this:
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> the ones only the PZ can see?
> 
> Just curious


This appears when the poster has edited out their post. You have to have something so these are substituted for letters.


----------



## Oden

mustangmike3789 said:


> you are entitled to have your own opinions but you cant have your own facts. some people can get relaxed at there jobs when things are going good and they will tighten up if something goes wrong. the fact is, it is much better for everyone when safety is taken seriously at the job. i work on high reach lifts every day ranging from 45 to 125 feet in the air. im glad that these rules are in place and being taken seriously when im hanging in the air or climbing around in a confined space with toxic solvents being used. i dont want to be put at risk because someone is trying to save a few bucks. " 98% of us will die at some point in our lives" Ricky Bobby.


I remember and it is typical the first time I worked on a 120 ft boom. I was knew and went to the job. The foreman showed me what to do and left. I was scared to death, man. I went up though. it was a exterior, ten stories, I remember how scared I was while I was telescoped all the way out and moving the machine like that. 

anyway to this day that was the extent of my training. He told me, ' the keys are in it ' and left. LOL
it's true.


----------



## richmondpainting

Thr macro epoxy 920 went on good today in only 18 man hours....


----------



## mustangmike3789

Sucks that we haven't seen any pictures of the surface preparation and paint application.


----------



## robladd

mustangmike3789 said:


> Sucks that we haven't seen any pictures of the surface preparation and paint application.


Sure would like to see a WFT Gauge in use.


----------



## Gough

robladd said:


> Sure would like to see a WFT Gauge in use.


I would have liked to have seen a WTF gauge in use...


----------



## Bender

Gough said:


> I would have liked to have seen a WTF gauge in use...


Awesome:laughing:


----------



## Tonyg

mustangmike3789 said:


> Sucks that we haven't seen any pictures of the surface preparation and paint application.


"Surface preparation" 

:lol:


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> I would have liked to have seen a WTF gauge in use...


I'll be laughing about a "WTF gauge" for days.:thumbup:
Thanks Gough.


----------



## slinger58

mustangmike3789 said:


> Sucks that we haven't seen any pictures of the surface preparation and paint application.


We may not see any more pics in this thread. :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

slinger58 said:


> We may not see any more pics in this thread. :whistling2:


Post one of you.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

slinger58 said:


> We may not see any more pics in this thread. :whistling2:


Really, I can't blame the guy. It's been a rough crowd here. :yes:


----------



## slinger58

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Post one of you.


 That would go in the "slinger challenge" thread.


----------



## fauxlynn

slinger58 said:


> That would go in the "slinger challenge" thread.


 Your challenge is typing too slow.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> Your challenge is typing too slow.:jester:


I just thought he was challenged.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> I just thought he was challenged.


I just know of his typing skills.:jester: Maybe you know better than I.


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> I just know of his typing skills.:jester: Maybe you know better than I.


I just was making assumptions based on the gibberish that is posted. :jester:


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> I just was making assumptions based on the gibberish that is posted. :jester:


I got nothin'. I'm boring when I am well behaved.


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> I got nothin'. I'm boring when I am well behaved.


lol PT restrictions are hurting us both.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> lol PT restrictions are hurting us both.


aww, sympathy bummer, thanks. BTW- what do you think of my signature?


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> aww, sympathy bummer, thanks. BTW- what do you think of my signature?


I am intrigued by the meaning.


----------



## Monstertruck

fauxlynn said:


> aww, sympathy bummer, thanks. BTW- what do you think of my signature?


 
What goes around comes around.:thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> I am intrigued by the meaning.


It's not meant for you. Hint- what thread are we in?


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> It's not meant for you. Hint- what thread are we in?


I knew it was not meant for me. Not positive enough.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> I knew it was not meant for me. Not positive enough.


for sure.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Really, I can't blame the guy. It's been a rough crowd here. :yes:


Rich is to resilient to be discouraged by these naysayers preaching containment and safety issues.


----------



## Tonyg

Workaholic said:


> Rich is to resilient to be discouraged by these naysayers preaching containment and safety issues.


Well, I may have issues with his techniques in professional painting and levels of quality standards, but he is definitely one to hustle to make a buck. I respect his drive and 'can do' attitude to take on a challenge. When I first got started I had an old man that trained me and he would go by the adage "You get the job, then figure out how to do it". 

RP, It would be nice to see you raise your standards to more professional industry levels but don't mind if we bust your chops a bit. You're movin and shakin and get'n it done.


----------



## Workaholic

Tonyg said:


> Well, I may have issues with his techniques in professional painting and levels of quality standards, but he is definitely one to hustle to make a buck. I respect his drive and 'can do' attitude to take on a challenge. When I first got started I had an old man that trained me and he would go by the adage "You get the job, then figure out how to do it".
> 
> RP, It would be nice to see you raise your standards to more professional industry levels but don't mind if we bust your chops a bit. You're movin and shakin and get'n it done.


There is a lot to be said about a good hustle.


----------



## straight_lines

Workaholic said:


> Rich is to resilient to be discouraged by these naysayers preaching containment and safety issues.


Its also really easy for everyone to armchair his job from behind a keyboard.


----------



## robladd

Workaholic said:
 

> Rich is to resilient to be discouraged by these naysayers preaching containment and safety issues.


IDK WA. I practice what I preach. Took a gig as a tower crane operator for 6 months.

I am in house for the GC. Iron Workers, Carpenters, Masons and Fire Proofers.

Crane & Rigging Operations non stop I have to stay at the top of my game. I even set up the Fire Proofers so they could start the Monokote.

The Fire Marshal is on top of the fire proofing Big Time

























































































Just 1 tired old bridge and tower painter when I get home.


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


> Its also really easy for everyone to armchair his job from behind a keyboard.


It is what I do 10th best.


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> IDK WA. I practice what I preach. Took a gig as a tower crane operator for 6 months.
> 
> I am in house for the GC. Iron Workers, Carpenters, Masons and Fire Proofers.
> 
> Crane & Rigging Operations non stop I have to stay at the top of my game. I even set up the Fire Proofers so they could start the Monokote.
> 
> The Fire Marshal is on top of the fire proofing Big Time
> 
> View attachment 20096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20107
> 
> 
> Just 1 tired old bridge and tower painter when I get home.


I never doubted you and your reputation. Thanks for sharing the cool pics.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Are we finished yet?


----------



## robladd

Depends if your the Red Sox or the Cardinals, too close to call.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are we finished yet?


Sure hope so. Looks like we are starting our typical rain every other day November. Could get a day in here and there, but this type of crap sure makes scheduling tough. 

Personally, I'm done with exteriors for the year. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sure hope so. Looks like we are starting our typical rain every other day November. Could get a day in here and there, but this type of crap sure makes scheduling tough.
> 
> Personally, I'm done with exteriors for the year. :thumbup:


80 here today. Have multiple exteriors lined up I hope to get in.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> 80 here today. Have multiple exteriors lined up I hope to get in.


Aww sheeh. Last week we had a number of nights with hard frosts. It just gets way to unpredictable this time of the year to schedule anything. Last week I looked at the forecast and just gave up trying to get some more in. I can only float the interiors so long and am happy to now have a predictable schedule again.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Aww sheeh. Last week we had a number of nights with hard frosts. It just gets way to unpredictable this time of the year to schedule anything. Last week I looked at the forecast and just gave up trying to get some more in. I can only float the interiors so long and am happy to now have a predictable schedule again.


The weather is goofy right now. Last week we got that cold front and had our first frost but a nice warm front followed.


----------



## Bender

Was listening to a Huntsville radio station last night. 97.1


----------



## Workaholic

Bender said:


> Was listening to a Huntsville radio station last night. 97.1


Never heard of that station. Was it Huntsville TX or AL?


----------



## Bender

Wbcf?


----------



## straight_lines

Workaholic said:


> 80 here today. Have multiple exteriors lined up I hope to get in.


Same. We will probably still be outside for at least another month.


----------



## Bender

Ahh looks like its from Florence.


----------



## Bender

I also did some filthy things with a girl from Dothan, but thats mostly irrelevant


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


> Same. We will probably still be outside for at least another month.


I am hoping for the same and if the winter is mild like year exteriors will start again in late Feb or early March. 



Bender said:


> Ahh looks like its from Florence.


I will see if it tunes in. Florence is not far but Birmingham stations seem to be easier to tune into.


----------



## Workaholic

Bender said:


> I also did some filthy things with a girl from Dothan, but thats mostly irrelevant


My sister in law was in Dothan. Hope it was not her. lol


----------



## slinger58

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are we finished yet?


Doesn't look like there is gonna be a final chapter to this story.


----------



## mustangmike3789

slinger58 said:


> Doesn't look like there is gonna be a final chapter to this story.


I'm kinda thinking the same thing.


----------



## RH

We'll likely get reports but I'm guessing the only pics will be from the finished project. Maybe sometime in April? :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

I'm almost certain richmond will post pics of the finished project. And I'm positive they will look great! But, will they accurately reflect proper procedures, efficiency, and bottom line success?

No.


----------



## robladd

CApainter said:


> I'm almost certain richmond will post pics of the finished project. And I'm positive they will look great! But, will they accurately reflect proper procedures, efficiency, and bottom line success?
> 
> No.


Your right John. Any way you slice it. This job will be Total Freaking Failure. 

RP is experiencing the School of Hard Knocks. Prep, prime & paint. If it was only that easy.


----------



## robladd

After reviewing my latest post and other post in this thread I have realized how many times I have failed a inspection.

If you haven't step up to the plate you don't know how it is to strike out.


----------



## slinger58

robladd said:


> After reviewing my latest post and other post in this thread I have realized how many times I have failed a inspection.
> 
> If you haven't step up to the plate you don't know how it is to strike out.


Good point.


----------



## TJ Paint

Ive struck out. But once I got my stiffy going its game on!


----------



## Oden

robladd said:


> IDK WA. I practice what I preach. Took a gig as a tower crane operator for 6 months. I am in house for the GC. Iron Workers, Carpenters, Masons and Fire Proofers. Crane & Rigging Operations non stop I have to stay at the top of my game. I even set up the Fire Proofers so they could start the Monokote. The Fire Marshal is on top of the fire proofing Big Time Just 1 tired old bridge and tower painter when I get home.


A obviously talented dude. 
Two distinctly different trades played at a high level


----------



## robladd

Oden said:


> A obviously talented dude.
> Two distinctly different trades played at a high level


Thank You Oden for the kind words. My 1st class at Trade School was Building Materials and Substrates.

I learned to apply paints to many building materials from stages and boom lifts.

Now I install building materials with the help of many skilled tradesman using a boom.

I can't know where I'm at if I forget where I've been.


----------



## Workaholic

robladd said:


> I can't know where I'm at if I forget where I've been.


Word. :thumbsup:


----------



## 101 Painters

Richmond.

Awesome post. Appreciate u sharing ur experience. Luv ur gumption. Keep on keepin on bro. No pain no gain. Btw. Do u think u will make money. Break even. Lose money. On this job? Again thanks for sharing ur journey. Good luck!


----------



## Repaint Florida

OK ... been long enough what happened?
we done yet? 
pic?

how did thing work out :confused1:


----------



## Workaholic

Follow ups are not guaranteed.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Follow ups are not guaranteed.


I doubt we will ever find out, and I really don't blame him. Although my curiosity is killing me.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I doubt we will ever find out, and I really don't blame him. Although my curiosity is killing me.


Drive over there and look at it. You have to be the one to take the initiative Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> Drive over there and look at it. You have to be the one to take the initiative Paul.


Dude, If I knew where it was I would have already. I've already spent close to an hour on Google Earth scrolling along Lake Michigan looking for it. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dude, If I knew where it was I would have already. I've already spent close to an hour on Google Earth scrolling along Lake Michigan looking for it. :yes:


Enlist Dean he is a local. 

I am working on a beach house so far away from the beach drive down here and check it out. Granted it is no light house with possible violations but still bold. lol


----------



## mustangmike3789

Wonder if that rental lift is still sitting out there cutting into the profits. I'm sure everything is going smooth though.


----------



## DeanV

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dude, If I knew where it was I would have already. I've already spent close to an hour on Google Earth scrolling along Lake Michigan looking for it. :yes:


Ha. I tried that too!


----------



## RH

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dude, If I knew where it was I would have already. I've already spent close to an hour on Google Earth scrolling along Lake Michigan looking for it. :yes:


I'm going to call the NSA and ask them to supply some pics. I figure they will likely do anything to help repair their image with the good citizens of this land and will fall all over themselves to try and help. Should some of the pics get passed from them to the EPA, well tough sh!t.:yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

DeanV said:


> Ha. I tried that too!


I know where it is!! 

I went for a hike Sunday and part of it was along the lake. Saw what looked like a light house_ way_ off in the distance, but was just too beat to walk that far in the sand. Just looked it up on Google Earth and I swear I think I found it!


----------



## richmondpainting

We will be done by dark today and I will post whatever pictures my guys have of it....


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> We will be done by dark today and I will post whatever pictures my guys have of it....


 Couldn't stand to go back yourself huh? :no:


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Couldn't stand to go back yourself huh? :no:


Lol...no need too...I try to keep my site visits to a minimum...unless its a must..


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Lol...no need too...I try to keep my site visits to a minimum...unless its a must..


Good policy. Although if this isn't one, I'd hate to see one that *is* a "must".


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Good policy. Although if this isn't one, I'd hate to see one that is a "must".


Everything has went pretty smooth since the lift got there...other than...rain...and irresponsible employees at the end of the year......were into a third week of lift rental which isn't good but it will be fine...


----------



## richmondpainting

So here is what we have so far......were on our forth and final coat.... of poly lon...


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> So here is what we have so far......were on our forth and final coat.... of poly lon...


I would have just laddered that.



(JK - looks good RP.)


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> I would have just laddered that.
> 
> (JK - looks good RP.)


Honestly it was my first idea and plan....then all the saftey critiques I got on here...I thought a lift may be safer and faster...


----------



## MonPeintre.ca

What kind of waranty you need to give on this kind of job?


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Honestly it was my first idea and plan....then all the saftey critiques I got on here...I thought a lift may be safer and faster...


I'm just yanking your chain. Safety first and foremost.


----------



## Monstertruck

richmondpainting said:


> Honestly it was my first idea and plan....then all the saftey critiques I got on here...I thought a lift may be safer and faster...


 Good on ya fer gettin' it done!
Hope the money works out as well.
Sure was an interesting puzzle.
In hindsight, I might have tried building a deck which allowed work
on both the inside and out. Start at the top, complete a level, drop it down. Repeat. 
I think I would have had some sort of containment tent as well.
This may have allowed for work during inclement weather.

Did you blast, needle gun, or hand scrape that pig?


----------



## richmondpainting

Monstertruck said:


> Good on ya fer gettin' it done!
> Hope the money works out as well.
> Sure was an interesting puzzle.
> In hindsight, I might have tried building a deck which allowed work
> on both the inside and out. Start at the top, complete a level, drop it down. Repeat.
> I think I would have had some sort of containment tent as well.
> This may have allowed for work during inclement weather.
> 
> Did you blast, needle gun, or hand scrape that pig?


Scrape..wire wheel and grind....I'm definitely starting to research sand lasting and other blasting options..I was watch videos the other night...seems simple enough..all I've seen is small harbor freight style blasters...nothing of size..


----------



## Workaholic

I thought it was bigger. 

Congrats on finishing and thanks for the follow up pics. I love it when a thread gets a follow up.


----------



## richmondpainting

And since I love pictures....and you guys love questioning me and all....here are some pictures from our first striping job..

.stripped and striped.....lol


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> And since I love pictures....and you guys love questioning me and all....here are some pictures from our first striping job..
> 
> .stripped and striped.....lol


Was access with ladders or lift? :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> I would have just laddered that.
> 
> 
> 
> (JK - looks good RP.)


pretty tough setting in(on) those boulders:whistling2:


----------



## Oden

richmondpainting said:


> And since I love pictures....and you guys love questioning me and all....here are some pictures from our first striping job.. .stripped and striped.....lol


Gonna get a lift?


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> pretty tough setting in(on) those boulders:whistling2:


Nah, RP coulda' just picked one up in each hand and moved em' out of the way.


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> Nah, RP coulda' just picked one up in each hand and moved em' out of the way.


It would of worked...


----------



## mudbone

richmondpainting said:


> And since I love pictures....and you guys love questioning me and all....here are some pictures from our first striping job..
> 
> .stripped and striped.....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 20222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20220


you look clothed to me.:blink:


----------



## straight_lines

So after all the set backs on the lighthouse did you make anywhere near what you wanted off of it? It looked so small in those pics, thought it was much larger.


----------



## Repaint Florida

THANKS for the pictures and for being honest telling your story. i know you caught a lot of  but you have also made for some good discussion of painting ... both the right & wrong way

good luck ... and i can't wait to hear the story of getting the lift back out :whistling2:


----------



## RH

straight_lines said:


> So after all the set backs on the lighthouse did you make anywhere near what you wanted off of it? It looked so small in those pics, thought it was much larger.


I agree. And perhaps (_only_ perhaps) had you shown it in the first set of pics as you just did in this set (using a person next to it for scale) you might have had some different input as to how to access this thing. Those first pictures made this thing look pretty darned big.


----------



## TJ Paint

straight_lines said:


> So after all the set backs on the lighthouse did you make anywhere near what you wanted off of it?


All the money left over is his and he kept his guys busy!


----------



## richmondpainting

straight_lines said:


> So after all the set backs on the lighthouse did you make anywhere near what you wanted off of it? It looked so small in those pics, thought it was much larger.


I havent ran the numbers but im confident it will be good...just sucks I know there not paying me untill almost january


----------



## Painter-Aaron

TJ Paint said:


> All the money left over is his and he kept his guys busy!


Even it its only 100$


----------



## Repaint Florida

richmondpainting said:


> I havent ran the numbers but im confident it will be good...just sucks I know there not paying me untill almost january


hell it will take you that long to get the lift out :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter

richmond,

I hope you get paid before those rust blooms appear. And I guarantee you, they will appear. BTW, is Lake Michigan a salty environment? Sorry, I'm too lazy to do the search. 

More important things to consider like what motorcycle I want to buy. I think I've narrowed it down to the retros, like the Triumph Bonneville T100, Honda CB1100, Moto Guzzi V7 Stone, or the Norton 900 something Commando.


----------



## Painter-Aaron

.....


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> I havent ran the numbers but im confident it will be good...just sucks I know there not paying me untill almost january


I'm gonna' let this one go. You've had enough knocks on this job as it is.


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> I havent ran the numbers but im confident it will be good...just sucks I know there not paying me untill almost january


jmo but that is something you should change. I run #'s all the time. I hate not making the money I thought I would. If you keep up with the numbers it will be easier to figure out your man hrs on these projects which will aid you in the long run.


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> richmond,
> 
> I hope you get paid before those rust blooms appear. And I guarantee you, they will appear. BTW, is Lake Michigan a salty environment? Sorry, I'm too lazy to do the search.
> 
> More important things to consider like what motorcycle I want to buy. I think I've narrowed it down to the retros, like the Triumph Bonneville T100, Honda CB1100, Moto Guzzi V7 Stone, or the Norton 900 something Commando.


Don't know if it's salty, CA; but I can attest to the fact that it's COLD! I jumped in there in mid-July once....didn't take me long to get my thin-blooded, Southern a$$ out of there.:yes:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

The Great Lakes are all fresh water. No salt.


----------



## CApainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The Great Lakes are all fresh water. No salt.


Well that will certainly aid richmond's warranty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Repaint Florida

CApainter said:


> richmond,
> 
> I hope you get paid before those rust blooms appear. And I guarantee you, they will appear. BTW, is Lake Michigan a salty environment? Sorry, I'm too lazy to do the search.
> 
> More important things to consider like what motorcycle I want to buy. I think I've narrowed it down to the retros, like the Triumph Bonneville T100, Honda CB1100, Moto Guzzi V7 Stone, or the Norton 900 something Commando.


CA don't try to hijack the tread talking about motorcycles ...
btw here is a pic of my first bike ... a 1965 Triumph Bonneville 

this picture was in 1980 Cushman, Arkansas i was






20 years old riding from Mobile, Al to ???? 

2 years living to ride ... :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter

Repaint Florida said:


> CA don't try to hijack the tread talking about motorcycles ...
> btw here is a pic of my first bike ... a 1965 Triumph Bonneville
> 
> this picture was in 1980 Cushman, Arkansas i was
> View attachment 20232
> 20 years old riding from Mobile, Al to ????
> 
> 2 years living to ride ... :thumbup:


Bad ass bike! It kind of looks like a Bobber! The new retro Bonnevilles are getting good reviews. Apparently they've only been back in business since 2001 or so.

Since I like the retros, my preferred bike would be the 2014 Harley Davidson Super Glide Custom 103 cu. inch. But I'm going to keep it real.

BTW, richmond makes every thread about him. So I don't mind steering the conversion to something that interests me.


----------



## Repaint Florida

CApainter said:


> Bad ass bike! It kind of looks like a Bobber! The new retro Bonnevilles are getting good reviews. Apparently they've only been back in business since 2001 or so.
> 
> Since I like the retros, my preferred bike would be the 2014 Harley Davidson Super Glide Custom 103 cu. inch. But I'm going to keep it real.
> 
> BTW, richmond makes every thread about him. So I don't mind steering the conversion to something that interests me.


just shows how time has changed ( me too ) in the 80's being young motorcycles, Quaaludes , mexican weed, no responsibly to now 2013 -- bills, overhead , profit, finding good painters and dealing with low priced hacks

sure miss the 80's


----------



## mustangmike3789

Repaint Florida said:


> CA don't try to hijack the tread talking about motorcycles ...
> btw here is a pic of my first bike ... a 1965 Triumph Bonneville
> 
> this picture was in 1980 Cushman, Arkansas i was
> View attachment 20232
> 20 years old riding from Mobile, Al to ????
> 
> 2 years living to ride ... :thumbup:


Jesus ?


----------



## Repaint Florida

mustangmike3789 said:


> Jesus ?


it was the 80's ... but i guess Jesus was better that charles manson :whistling2:


----------



## Tonyg

Repaint Florida said:


> CA don't try to hijack the tread talking about motorcycles ...
> btw here is a pic of my first bike ... a 1965 Triumph Bonneville
> 
> this picture was in 1980 Cushman, Arkansas i was
> View attachment 20232
> 20 years old riding from Mobile, Al to ????
> 
> 2 years living to ride ... :thumbup:


SQUACH!!!!!!!


----------



## robladd

This thread is destined for 500 posts. RP I believe you put the amount of time into the light house.

I would like to know what you did about the pack rust between the gusset plates.

I know on bridges iron worker/painters will perform SSPC SP-4. About the only way to really get it done. Eventually you'll have flash and surface rust running down from them.

Looks good, after its all said and done can you break down your time on prep, prime & paint

Getting on and off location, that's a whole new chapter....


----------



## Gough

robladd said:


> This thread is destined for 500 posts. RP I believe you put the amount of time into the light house.
> 
> I would like to know what you did about the pack rust between the gusset plates.
> 
> I know on bridges iron worker/painters will perform SSPC SP-4. About the only way to really get it done. Eventually you'll have flash and surface rust running down from them.
> 
> Looks good, after its all said and done can you break down your time on prep, prime & paint
> 
> Getting on and off location, that's a whole new chapter....


Isn't SP-4 for new metal? I thought SP-7 (=NACE-4) would be more like it, if not SP-6 I'm a little rusty on those specs :whistling2:


----------



## robladd

Gough said:


> Isn't SP-4 for new metal? I thought SP-7 (=NACE-4) would be more like it, if not SP-6 I'm a little rusty on those specs :whistling2:


It's a old standard that is hardly used anymore flame cleaning.


----------



## richmondpainting

What's left of the first 16 sheets of osb board...the regular ply wood worked much better...lift was out in an hour and 45 minutes earlier today...


----------



## Oden

the whole thread, really, is a glimpse into one part of the volume' in the trade. Shops that work in volume that tower right there was practice. the time and money Richmond spent on that could be cut in half easey on the next one and witted way down! one by one on each successive unit? I don't think that guys get that. Because a shop comes low cause they work in volume it doesn't at all mean they aren't making more money per project thanthe shop that is painting that one( light tower in this case) a year.

Long story short. Richmond, you tanked this thing.
but ur steel shop is up and running.
You got to go right to the next one with the same group to make it work.


----------



## CApainter

Oden said:


> the whole thread, really, is a glimpse into one part of the volume' in the trade. Shops that work in volume that tower right there was practice. the time and money Richmond spent on that could be cut in half easey on the next one and witted way down! one by one on each successive unit? I don't think that guys get that. Because a shop comes low cause they work in volume it doesn't at all mean they aren't making more money per project thanthe shop that is painting that one( light tower in this case) a year.
> 
> Long story short. Richmond, you tanked this thing.
> but ur steel shop is up and running.
> You got to go right to the next one with the same group to make it work.


^^^Almost brings tears to your eyes. And given that the crew is always smiling, richmond can't be that bad of a guy.

Good luck to you richmond, and thanks for the light tower odyssey!


----------



## Monstertruck

richmondpainting said:


> What's left of the first 16 sheets of osb board...the regular ply wood worked much better...lift was out in an hour and 45 minutes earlier today...
> 
> View attachment 20245


Dude! What a great pic.:thumbup:
Win or lose, this one belongs in your journal.


----------



## TJ Paint

Triumph is my choice.

Oh and when a job goes bad I don't like to look at the numbers either. Why mess around with facts?


----------



## CApainter

Nice bike TJ! What year is that Bonneville?


----------



## straight_lines

richmondpainting said:


> I havent ran the numbers but im confident it will be good...just sucks I know *there not paying me untill almost january*




Interest?


----------



## richmondpainting

straight_lines said:


> Interest?


Actually christmas eve...lol


----------



## TJ Paint

capainter said:


> nice bike tj! What year is that bonneville?


2003


----------



## TJ Paint

TJ Paint said:


> 2003


Paid for it in cash after a lighthouse project or something like that.


----------



## Workaholic

TJ Paint said:


> Paid for it in cash after a lighthouse project or something like that.


Whatever is left you get.


----------



## premierpainter

Legacy at its best
People will remember that job for a long time.


----------



## richmondpainting

premierpainter said:


> Legacy at its best
> People will remember that job for a long time.


Right on that one..can't wait to get the pictures up on my website...might even have to write a blog and get my constant contact newsletter going again...perfect time...


----------



## mustangmike3789

richmondpainting said:


> right on that one..can't wait to get the pictures up on my website...might even have to write a blog and get my constant contact newsletter going again...perfect time...


 that would be great. Be sure to add lots of pictures and details of the surface prep and paint applications like you were gonna do here.


----------



## Repaint Florida

richmondpainting said:


> Right on that one..can't wait to get the pictures up on my website...might even have to write a blog and get my constant contact newsletter going again...perfect time...


you the man :thumbup:


----------



## richmondpainting

mustangmike3789 said:


> that would be great. Be sure to add lots of pictures and details of the surface prep and paint applications like you were gonna do here.


Will do..


----------



## Tonyg

richmondpainting said:


> Right on that one..can't wait to get the pictures up on my website...might even have to write a blog and get my constant contact newsletter going again...perfect time...


lol

Great idea! You could do a time lapse sequence and go out every so often and take pics to show how well your jobs hold up! 

Maybe go out once a year? Or maybe you should go out once a month or week


----------



## richmondpainting

Tonyg said:


> lol
> 
> Great idea! You could do a time lapse sequence and go out every so often and take pics to show how well your jobs hold up!
> 
> Maybe go out once a year? Or maybe you should go out once a month or week


I have done that in the past...I love stopping by past jobs...I even started an annual home inspection program for exteriors this year.....so I have my work cut out for me....alot of driving


----------



## TJ Paint

richmondpainting said:


> I have done that in the past...I love stopping by past jobs...I even started an annual home inspection program for exteriors this year.....so I have my work cut out for me....alot of driving


Motorcycle is good for this.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> Motorcycle is good for this.


Yea...if I had the money and new how to ride...it would be on my list...


----------



## TJ Paint

richmondpainting said:


> Yea...if I had the money and new how to ride...it would be on my list...


Just drop the clubbing. Wouldnt take long.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> Just drop the clubbing. Wouldnt take long.


Im good...I only go every 3-6 months...usually when my girl leaves town to see her sister...or any chance I get to go to a bachelor party....or when I can get a way with it....most of my friends are bachelor s for life sooo....its few and far....


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> Im good...I only go every 3-6 months...usually when my girl leaves town to see her sister...or any chance I get to go to a bachelor party....or when I can get a way with it....most of my friends are bachelor s for life sooo....its few and far....


No excuses, own all your sh!t Rich.


----------



## richmondpainting

Workaholic said:


> No excuses, own all your sh!t Rich.


Own what ?


----------



## WisePainter

What did I miss?


----------



## richmondpainting

WisePainter said:


> What did I
> The light house is finished and now were talking about strippers..lol...I always thought strip clubs were the "thing" for older married men...idk but some are claiming they dont like it ect....


----------



## Tonyg

WisePainter said:


> What did I miss?


Aww, you get the 500th post in


----------



## WisePainter

richmondpainting said:


> The light house is finished and now were talking about strippers..lol...I always thought strip clubs were the "thing" for older married men...idk but some are claiming they dont like it ect....


I have 7 girls all from free online dating orbiting the planet Wise like tiny moons...ain't NO way I would ever pay to play.
Narrowing the field to this flower...picked out a ring to match her hair color...


----------



## CApainter

Richmond, thanks for the journey from stuck man lifts to strip clubs. This ones for you buddy.


----------



## richmondpainting

Sometimes your guys humor is strange.lol


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> Sometimes your guys humor is strange.lol


I was being quite serious. Elvis is no laughing matter.


----------



## robladd

richmondpainting said:


> Sometimes your guys humor is strange.lol


Being compared to the "King" is an honor, strange or otherwise.


----------



## CApainter

Ever feel like you're trapped in a thread?


----------



## richmondpainting

Lol....were in 2013


----------



## slinger58

WisePainter said:


> I have 7 girls all from free online dating orbiting the planet Wise like tiny moons...ain't NO way I would ever pay to play.
> Narrowing the field to this flower...picked out a ring to match her hair color...


That is the mostest wrongest post I have seen on PT in my short time here.


----------



## CApainter

richmondpainting said:


> Lol....were in 2013


C'mon rich! Elvis is still relevant. I'm sure you've seen the following song played at one of the clubs you've visited.


----------



## richmondpainting

CApainter said:


> C'mon rich! Elvis is still relevant. I'm sure you've seen the following song played at one of the clubs you've visited.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2a3sz1BUh8


The only one I know who even mentions elvis is my grandma....lol...


----------



## slinger58

According to another thread on this forum, Rich and the CEO of BM are about the same age. How's that for food for thought? :blink:


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> Own what ?


Everything, does not matter if it is sketchy work or illegal filling. I like your swagger so own it.


----------



## richmondpainting

Workaholic said:


> Everything, does not matter if it is sketchy work or illegal filling. I like your swagger so own it.


I do....


----------



## Bender

slinger58 said:


> That is the mostest wrongest post I have seen on PT in my short time here.


I'd hit it.


----------



## Workaholic

slinger58 said:


> That is the mostest wrongest post I have seen on PT in my short time here.


Judgment will take down this forum. escape the past and move forward lol.


----------



## slinger58

Workaholic said:


> Judgment will take down this forum. escape the past and move forward lol.


If that's the future, I'm backing up.:yes:


----------



## slinger58

Bender said:


> I'd hit it.


With what?


----------



## Workaholic

slinger58 said:


> If that's the future, I'm backing up.:yes:


Don't be a sissy lol.


----------



## slinger58

Workaholic said:


> Don't be a sissy lol.


Sheeit. If that's being a sissy, just call me Nancy. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

slinger58 said:


> Sheeit. If that's being a sissy, just call me Nancy. :jester:


Ok Nancy but remember you requested the new nick.


----------



## mustangmike3789

......


----------



## mustangmike3789

CApainter said:


> Richmond, thanks for the journey from stuck man lifts to strip clubs. This ones for you buddy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlKJ-0bnxdA


 i get it.:yes:


----------



## richmondpainting

So I just found a four story light house with the us cost guard to bid on in my state.....and it continues. ....I have to look into it more tho....this one won't be the same......


----------



## TJ Paint

richmondpainting said:


> So I just found a four story light house with the us cost guard to bid on in my state.....and it continues. ....I have to look into it more tho....this one won't be the same......


Coast Guard? No it will not be even close to the same.


----------



## richmondpainting

TJ Paint said:


> Coast Guard? No it will not be even close to the same.


That's what the invite says


----------



## chrisn

TJ Paint said:


> Coast Guard? No it will not be even close to the same.


 
you think he cares?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

richmondpainting said:


> So I just found a four story light house with the us cost guard to bid on in my state.....and it continues. ....I have to look into it more tho....this one won't be the same......


Rent a lift.


----------



## Tonyg

richmondpainting said:


> So I just found a four story light house with the us cost guard to bid on in my state.....and it continues. ....I have to look into it more tho....this one won't be the same......


Time for some more YouTube training!!

I don't think the Standard Operating Procedure is gonna work this time


----------



## Repaint Florida

,,,,


----------



## blackatom

Great thread.


----------



## blackatom

I'll take my Thank Yous now.


----------



## fauxlynn

Is this verbal vomit still floating?? give up already...


----------



## chrisn

blackatom said:


> I'll take my Thank Yous now.


 
Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over, expecting a different result. - Albert Einstein


----------



## Workaholic

blackatom said:


> I'll take my Thank Yous now.


Hmmm Post a intro for thank yous. 


fauxlynn said:


> Is this verbal vomit still floating?? give up already...


It is only page 18, I figured it could make it page 24 before ppl lost interst.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> Hmmm Post a intro for thank yous.
> 
> 
> It is only page 18, I figured it could make it page 24 before ppl lost interst.


Well it is more entertaining than you and I having faux smutnounce.


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> Well it is more entertaining than you and I having faux smutnounce.


Of course it is, everybody loves a train wreck.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> Of course it is, everybody loves a train wreck.


wait, it's not Friday.... do we have time for this?


----------



## Workaholic

fauxlynn said:


> wait, it's not Friday.... do we have time for this?


lol I don't. I am suppose to put a power point presentation together.

Of course if we did in the morning this thread would probably be closed lol.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> lol I don't. I am suppose to put a power point presentation together.
> 
> Of course if we did in the morning this thread would probably be closed lol.


Sean don't enough people hate me already, shameless hussy...lol this thread does suck though...


----------



## Workaholic

All threads burn out when the time is right. Usually when a mod says lol


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> All threads burn out when the time is right. Usually when a mod says lol


yeah, can't go there love.


----------



## Workaholic

lol This thread is epic. ppl will be bumping it in 3yrs from now. 

Rich showed pics and I got to give him props for that. The guy is full of piss and vinegar. Probably doing some questionable practices but in time might become an industry leader.


----------



## fauxlynn

Workaholic said:


> lol This thread is epic. ppl will be bumping it in 3yrs from now.
> 
> Rich showed pics and I got to give him props for that. The guy is full of piss and vinegar. Probably doing some questionable practices but in time might become an industry leader.


lol.


----------



## richmondpainting

Workaholic said:


> lol This thread is epic. ppl will be bumping it in 3yrs from now.
> 
> Rich showed pics and I got to give him props for that. The guy is full of piss and vinegar. Probably doing some questionable practices but in time might become an industry leader.


That's the plan......


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> That's the plan......


I see it.


----------



## Hog

Workaholic said:


> lol This thread is epic. ppl will be bumping it in 3yrs from now.
> 
> Rich showed pics and I got to give him props for that. The guy is full of piss and vinegar. Probably doing some questionable practices but in time might become an industry leader.


You got a give it to him, a lot of young people sit around complaining there's no work to be had, don't want to get their hands dirty, here's a young guy with more ambition than experience, but willing to put his ass on the line to make it happen. Rich reminds me a lot of me when I was young. No guts no glory.


----------



## blackatom

Workaholic said:


> Hmmm Post a intro for thank yous.
> 
> 
> It is only page 18, I figured it could make it page 24 before ppl lost interst.


a intro


----------



## richmondpainting

Hog said:


> You got a give it to him, a lot of young people sit around complaining there's no work to be had, don't want to get their hands dirty, here's a young guy with more ambition than experience, but willing to put his ass on the line to make it happen. Rich reminds me a lot of me when I was young. No guts no glory.


Here is what we need more of on paint talk....I just mentioned in another thread..guys who are willing to talk the truth on how they got there start and the different levels and processes they went thrru....not this big " every thing needs to be legit and perfect" idea...I pay taxes and blah...blah.

People need to tell the real story if they want to give good sound advice and be of real help


----------



## ProWallGuy

richmondpainting said:


> Here is what we need more of on paint talk....I just mentioned in another thread..guys who are willing to talk the truth on how they got there start and the different levels and processes they went thrru....not this big " every thing needs to be legit and perfect" idea...I pay taxes and blah...blah.
> 
> People need to tell the real story if they want to give good sound advice and be of real help


I've told my "real story" on here a couple of times. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## RH

richmondpainting said:


> Here is what we need more of on paint talk....I just mentioned in another thread..guys who are willing to talk the truth on how they got there start and the different levels and processes they went thrru....not this big " every thing needs to be legit and perfect" idea...I pay taxes and blah...blah.
> 
> People need to tell the real story if they want to give good sound advice and be of real help


RP, 
Just curious if you've ever faced an IRS audit - yet? 

That is one example of an area where heading the advice of some of us fossils might not be a bad idea.


----------



## fauxlynn

ProWallGuy said:


> I've told my "real story" on here a couple of times. It wasn't pretty.


 I need to look that up :jester:



RH said:


> RP,
> Just curious if you've ever faced an IRS audit - yet?
> 
> That is one example of an area where heading the advice of some of us fossils might not be a bad idea.


I'm sure you have heard of that small business mentorship program, have you ever considered being a mentor for people that actually value your advice?


----------



## RH

fauxlynn said:


> I need to look that up :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have heard of that small business mentorship program, have you ever considered being a mentor for people that actually value your advice?


That's a really good idea - thanks. I've experienced many different levels of business ownership over the years and would enjoy helping someone out at the local level. Once I'm fully retired that is something I will look into.


----------



## Gough

RH said:


> That's a really good idea - thanks. I've experienced many different levels of business ownership over the years and would enjoy helping someone out at the local level. Once I'm fully retired that is something I will look into.


Wouldn't that be like making a blind man an air-traffic controller??:whistling2:


----------



## RH

Gough said:


> Wouldn't that be like making a blind man an air-traffic controller??:whistling2:


Lol... now that you mention it...


----------



## Hog

richmondpainting said:


> Here is what we need more of on paint talk....I just mentioned in another thread..guys who are willing to talk the truth on how they got there start and the different levels and processes they went thrru....not this big " every thing needs to be legit and perfect" idea...I pay taxes and blah...blah.
> 
> People need to tell the real story if they want to give good sound advice and be of real help


Man, I so wish I could share my story publicly, it's like a really boring version of "Breaking Bad". I am legit now, but in reading this forum in general, it looks like most people have done things in a similar way getting started. I started my biz during a terrible recession, unemployment in my area was 20%. I did whatever it took to make a buck. Really good painters and workers in general were readily available. When I asked contractors about putting people on payroll, everyone would say to just pay cash, I had to call around to find an accountant who'd even give me any help. I worked a night job for a few years till things got rolling. I had very little clue of what I was doing. I went to government run tax classes, read, and did whatever it took to try and be a big time businessman. I pay taxes, insurance, real wages, blah , blah, blah, but it was more exciting starting out. First time I got paid a lot of cash a guy gave me $6000 in twenties. I put three thousand in each back pocket. Go for it Rich, the naysayers can work for the Obama administration. Round here that's drawing unemployment.


----------



## Repaint Florida

richmond i think you miss read a lot of us here, we have a lot of respect for you but ....

have you ever heard of the down side of posting on line? Take the felon who post a pic of himself with a gun then his parole officer see it and he's back in jail :blink:

or the teacher smoking a joint and it gets posted to myspace and loses her job :yes:

do what you gotta do but posting it online is asking for trouble ...


----------



## richmondpainting

RH said:


> RP,
> Just curious if you've ever faced an IRS audit - yet?
> 
> That is one example of an area where heading the advice of some of us fossils might not be a bad idea.


And I believe it....and no I haven't....not too concerned with it....my accountant is pretty good...


----------



## richmondpainting

Repaint Florida said:


> richmond i think you miss read a lot of us here, we have a lot of respect for you but ....
> 
> have you ever heard of the down side of posting on line? Take the felon who post a pic of himself with a gun then his parole officer see it and he's back in jail :blink:
> 
> or the teacher smoking a joint and it gets posted to myspace and loses her job :yes:
> 
> do what you gotta do but posting it online is asking for trouble ...


I think...personally. ...that's two totally different things....I've told my painters..family...paint store employees and reps..other company owners....home owners..all kinds of people about this and no one thinks twice.....before I found this I googled my self time after time and never stumbled upon paint talk....and if 1 out of 100 clients do find this....well...not the kind of person I wanna work for anyways. .osha...insurance companies....no one is gunna find this that matters....

Its not like I'm saying" its msndatory to do stupid unsafe things at work or ill fire you" 

Its really not that big of a deal
....


----------



## Repaint Florida

_i kinda of expected an answer like that 
but thanks for being honest & bold :thumbup:
_


----------



## Workaholic

blackatom said:


> a intro


lol seems suspect. Carry on buddy, :thumbsup:


----------



## driftweed

I was gonna reply in that thread. Is it locked for his protection against himself, lol?


----------



## richmondpainting

driftweed said:


> I was gonna reply in that thread. Is it locked for his protection against himself, lol?


I have no idea...


----------



## Workaholic

Repaint Florida said:


> richmond i think you miss read a lot of us here, we have a lot of respect for you but ....
> 
> have you ever heard of the down side of posting on line? Take the felon who post a pic of himself with a gun then his parole officer see it and he's back in jail :blink:
> 
> or the teacher smoking a joint and it gets posted to myspace and loses her job :yes:
> 
> do what you gotta do but posting it online is asking for trouble ...


myspace lol


----------



## TJ Paint

Sup.


----------



## Roof Cleaning

mmm rice crispies with ice cold 2% milk makes you feel like a man....

ready to go get taxed  hope I don't hurt myself


----------



## richmondpainting

Workaholic said:


> myspace lol


Myspace was awesome....I took me a while to get on board with facebook


----------



## blackatom

Workaholic said:


> lol seems suspect. Carry on buddy, :thumbsup:


glad you got a lol out of it and didn't get all srs on me, as that was my intent :scooter:


----------



## Workaholic

richmondpainting said:


> Myspace was awesome....I took me a while to get on board with facebook


Myspace was cool and then everyone on the planet left to FB. I heard Justin Timberlake purchased it to make a media thing. Seems to have not caught on yet. 



blackatom said:


> glad you got a lol out of it and didn't get all srs on me, as that was my intent :scooter:


I get a laugh out of a lot of stuff. Sorry I was unpredictable.


----------

